# Mayweather-Maidana II Mayhem Build-Up Thread



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The fight is official now.

MAYWEATHER-MAIDANA 2 MULTI-CITY PRESS TOUR SET TO KICK OFF ON MONDAY


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather already preparing


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't say I'm overly excited bball.At this stage and the worry that the end is nigh,even though it's hard to pick a challenging fight for the master,rematches aren't what I want to see.
But that's life I suppose.I'm in buddy.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Will Floyd's Ring lineal title at 160 be up for grabs here?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't say I'm overly excited bball.At this stage and the worry that the end is nigh,even though it's hard to pick a challenging fight for the master,rematches aren't what I want to see.
> But that's life I suppose.I'm in buddy.:good


yeah since he has 3 fights left, I don't want any rematches also. I saw the poster today on Facebook though and got excited 


PityTheFool said:


> Will Floyd's Ring lineal title at 160 be up for grabs here?


I've haven't heard any updates about that. For now, I know that at least the WBC and WBA titles at 147 will be on the line. But he also has the 154 WBC and Super WBA which can technically be defended as well as long as it's UNDER THE WEIGHT LIMIT.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayhem? I like it :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not going to lie, I'm excited for this! 

Mayweather would beat him this time, but still..Maidana's gonna bring it and may make it difficult with less over-exertion and more point scoring combos. Setting how far a pure boxer like Mayweather can be pushed, again.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mx gloves or shit fight... 

I don't want excuses and if Maidana gets what he wanted and mayweather schools Maidana so much props from me.. 

Little credit with pillow gloves.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah since he has 3 fights left, I don't want any rematches also. I saw the poster today on Facebook though and got excited
> I've haven't heard any updates about that. For now, I know that at least the WBC and WBA titles at 147 will be on the line. But he also has the 154 WBC and Super WBA which can technically be defended as well as long as it's UNDER THE WEIGHT LIMIT.


This rematch situation is worrying.What if Cotto wants a rematch to try and gain that main spot at 160 from Floyd? :yep


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh and dope picture 

I can't wait the first fight was very exciting and action packed.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> This rematch situation is worrying.What if Cotto wants a rematch to try and gain that main spot at 160 from Floyd? :yep


Yeah that's my worse fear :-( that or Canelo beats Cotto and we get Mayweather Canelo 2.

Next year I only want Mayweather vs Lara, Porter/Brook, Thurman and maybe Khan if he does some earth shattering stuff


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's my worse fear :-( that or Canelo beats Cotto and we get Mayweather Canelo 2.
> 
> Next year I only want Mayweather vs Lara, Porter/Brook, Thurman and maybe Khan if he does some earth shattering stuff


God! The Lara fight makes me think it could be a modern(albeit slightly less regarded) McCallum-Kalambay.
One for the purists,but I worry that not enough casuals would buy it.
Cotto and Quillin should fight for the right to take on Floyd for the 160 title.
At 157 of course!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't say I'm overly excited bball.At this stage and the worry that the end is nigh,even though it's hard to pick a challenging fight for the master,rematches aren't what I want to see.
> But that's life I suppose.I'm in buddy.:good


off the homies nuts, white boy

foos be crying for years OOOOOOOOOOOOO FLOYD TREATS ME SO BAD AS A FAN HE WON'T TAKE THE TOUGH FIGHTS

now he's fighting someone with the PROVEN ability to give him a tough match yet these foos whining and dissatisfied about it.

As of now GGG, Kirkland, emmanuel, and even Erislandy, etc are merely perceived to be tough fights. They haven't proved it yet like Marcos, who Floyd is fighting


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> off the homies nuts, white boy
> 
> foos be crying for years OOOOOOOOOOOOO FLOYD TREATS ME SO BAD AS A FAN HE WON'T TAKE THE TOUGH FIGHTS
> 
> ...


Not sure if serious? Pity has been on #TMT for as long as I can recall.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And another thing bball,Thurman is the best fight out there IMO,but even though I've said some things about Khan's out of the ring conduct,he seems to be growing up and I still think a fight with Floyd would be a great fight for 5 or six rounds.Khan seems to take a punch a little better and I've no doubt of the outcome, but Khan would give Floyd a different and IMO perfect variation of style that would be a nice addition to the farewell tour.
Khan is an easy target (outside of the ring!!!) but I think him going in and leaving it all in there would be a nice change.
If he could go in with someone like Alexander and pull off a win it's not the worst fight Floyd could take,and I'm convinced those extra 7lbs are giving Khan a little more durability.
Floyd needs a different kind of fight and performance amongst those last six.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not sure if serious? Pity has been on #TMT for as long as I can recall.


I'm not even going to reply to that one turbo.
Sergio showing a severe inability to assess a post.
Apology required but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not sure if serious? Pity has been on #TMT for as long as I can recall.


it was directed at him and everyone else who's player hatin on this match

this is the toughest fight Floyd out there for Floyd


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Any news on the undercard?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight is official now.
> 
> MAYWEATHER-MAIDANA 2 MULTI-CITY PRESS TOUR SET TO KICK OFF ON MONDAY


Espinoza states the first fight was profitable enough to justify a rematch


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cannot wait


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm not even going to reply to that one turbo.
> Sergio showing a severe inability to assess a post.
> Apology required but I won't hold my breath.


Broner and Matthysse on the underrcard is a nice touch though



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it was directed at him and everyone else who's player hatin on this match this is the toughest fight Floyd out there for Floyd


You think it'd be tougher than with the "New" Cotto or say someone like Lara?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Cannot wait


Saturday's fight and this upcoming match

most important fights of the year so far


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


Lmao


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner and Matthysse on the underrcard is a nice touch though
> 
> You think it'd be tougher than with the "New" Cotto or say someone like Lara?


new Cotto(e) pressures more, but genius boy Floyd can use the familiarity he gained from their first fight. Shit would effectively cancel out imo

I think Erislandy would be more difficult but not as tough.

Marcos has proved he can give Floyd a tough fight. There is absolutely no speculation about it.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a boring ass next fight for floyd but the logical choice. All the casuals thought maidana at least drew the first. So this will make some money. 

Only problem is he'll actually be interested in this one instead of day dreaming and make it look very easy. 

Not thrilled but expected from floyd. He refuses to challenge him or at least take on interesting opponents


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Saturday's fight and this upcoming match
> 
> most important fights of the year so far


Gonna have to stream Saturdays fight, don't really like the undercard

I think Stiverne v Wilder is also a important bout this year


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Sergio I dont have the energy to chase down your posts, can you please tell me why you are adding an e to cotto

I genuinely want to know


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> This is a boring ass next fight for floyd but the logical choice. All the casuals thought maidana at least drew the first. So this will make some money.
> 
> Only problem is he'll actually be interested in this one instead of day dreaming and make it look very easy.
> 
> Not thrilled but expected from floyd. He refuses to challenge him or at least take on interesting opponents


rematching a guy who won 4-5 rounds off of you, 6 for people who struggle with scoring, is a challenge especially when your opponents are known for winning 1-2 rounds from u


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

True enough. #noSoul 


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> new Cotto(e) pressures more, but genius boy Floyd can use the familiarity he gained from their first fight. Shit would effectively cancel out imo
> 
> I think Erislandy would be more difficult but not as tough.
> 
> Marcos has proved he can give Floyd a tough fight. There is absolutely no speculation about it.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder how Bob Arum feels about this rematch? I know Maidana is still a underdog but they put on a great fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it was directed at him and everyone else who's player hatin on this match
> 
> this is the toughest fight Floyd out there for Floyd





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> off the homies nuts, white boy
> 
> foos be crying for years OOOOOOOOOOOOO FLOYD TREATS ME SO BAD AS A FAN HE WON'T TAKE THE TOUGH FIGHTS
> 
> ...


you talking about guys like the one below



BoxingJabsBlog said:


> This is a boring ass next fight for floyd but the logical choice. All the casuals thought maidana at least drew the first. So this will make some money.
> 
> Only problem is he'll actually be interested in this one instead of day dreaming and make it look very easy.
> 
> Not thrilled but expected from floyd. He refuses to challenge him or at least take on interesting opponents


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it was directed at him and everyone else who's player hatin on this match
> 
> this is the toughest fight Floyd out there for Floyd


You have no idea what you're talking about.I was being sarcastic about Cotto after the jokes we had about him beating Sergio and therefore making Floyd the lineal champion at 160.
I'd rather he didn't fight Maidana again because he's already beaten him handily IMO.No one's hatin anyone here.If he has three fights left,I'm as entitled to a preference as you or anyone.
And I don't know what I found more offensive.You accusing me of being disingenuous about being a Floyd fan or accusing me of being a white boy.
Epic fail on both counts.Do your research before making nefarious claims.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Porter, Khan, Guerrero, Alexander, Figueroa, Danny, Peterson, Broner, Matthysse, Lara, Russel, Wilder, Bika, Dirrell

These are all guys who are unavailable for Sept 13. The undercard is going to suck I think.

A few good realistic fights I can think could be made are:
Quillin vs Jacobs
Jermell vs Andrade/Kirkland/Julian Williams
Josesito Lopez vs Berto
Spence vs stiff test

Wouldn't be bad assuming they actually get made. Hopefully GB/Haymon prove me wrong and put together something worth buying.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Shitty fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It better be
Khan (May 2015)
Pacquiao (Sept 2015)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

rewatched first fight

F: 3|4|6|7|9-12

M: 1|2|5|8


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And another thing bball,Thurman is the best fight out there IMO,but even though I've said some things about Khan's out of the ring conduct,he seems to be growing up and I still think a fight with Floyd would be a great fight for 5 or six rounds.Khan seems to take a punch a little better and I've no doubt of the outcome, but Khan would give Floyd a different and IMO perfect variation of style that would be a nice addition to the farewell tour.
> Khan is an easy target (outside of the ring!!!) but I think him going in and leaving it all in there would be a nice change.
> If he could go in with someone like Alexander and pull off a win it's not the worst fight Floyd could take,and I'm convinced those extra 7lbs are giving Khan a little more durability.
> Floyd needs a different kind of fight and performance amongst those last six.


Yeah I agree with you except I think Porter is tougher for Floyd than Thurman, but if Thurman can prove to me otherwise, I'd take him. And I do want Floyd to fight Khan and always have, but I only wanted it if Khan deserved it. Mayweather's camp wanted to give Khan the fight last May, but to quote them "Maidana earned the fight.. Khan simply hadn't done shit"


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

decent fight. My question. Does anyone see any adjustments either fighter can make to swing the fight in there favour.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

War chino #nosoul


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> rewatched first fight
> 
> F: 3|4|6|7|9-12
> 
> M: 1|2|5|8


I have the same exact scorecard.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

The first one was a nice surprise however they've left it too long to announce the rematch and the buzz has gone.

There is no need for the fight and Maidana will lose comfortably again, while I like Maidana and know he's capable of winning rounds he is not capable of fighting that pace to win enough to win the fight.

Floyd would have been better off delaying his date to fight Khan or making a Porter unification fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> rewatched first fight
> 
> F: 3|4|6|7|9-12
> 
> M: 1|2|5|8


Maidana may have won the 10th or the third though. lots of close rounds.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd looks about 50 on that poster.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Floyd looks about 50 on that poster.


I was just gonna say! Am I the only one who thinks Floyd looks old as hell in that pic? Plus that's not a very intimidating fight face he looks a little scared if anything lol :rofl


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

not excited for this.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> off the homies nuts, white boy
> 
> foos be crying for years OOOOOOOOOOOOO FLOYD TREATS ME SO BAD AS A FAN HE WON'T TAKE THE TOUGH FIGHTS
> 
> ...


Don't even mention GGG in the same sentence as Floyd.. He's way too big, Floyd would NEVER fight him! After Lara schools Canelo I hope he gets a shot at Floyd..


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Somewhat OT, but what makes people think Khan could be competitive with Floyd? Other than speed, Khan has nothing to trouble Floyd with. Floyd has better defense, better footwork, and a MUCH higher ring IQ than Khan.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

@Bungle... Floyd didn't win the first fight comfortably you cock worshiper. It was a close win for Floyd, a draw or a close win for Maidana depending on who's scoring. It was that close.. You make me sick for acting like Floyd won it easily.

If I ever met you id definitely pull out my Alpha dick and show you who the real man is..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I really hope Kenny Bayless is the ref in the rematch


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

@bballchump11.. He's a damn good ref. Lets cross our fingers!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> @bballchump11.. He's a damn good ref. Lets cross our fingers!


Yeah he's very assertive and always gives clear instructions to the fighters. He'll let the fighters fight, but also won't let excessive fouls go on either. With Bayless, you have the best chance of it being a good and clean fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

why on earth would you go to chicago?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> why on earth would you go to chicago?


That's what I'm wondering. Surely they'd get more people at another city with a heavy mexican-american population or one of the other big boxing cities (Dallas, Atlantic City, Houston, Michigan...)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Surely they'd get more people at another city with a heavy mexican-american population or one of the other big boxing cities (Dallas, Atlantic City, Houston, Michigan...)


shouldve gone to a southern city with a big black population New Orleans, Atlanta


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooster said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Surely they'd get more people at another city with a heavy mexican-american population or one of the other big boxing cities (Dallas, Atlantic City, Houston, Michigan...)


From what I understand, Chicago has a pretty big Mexican population.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Paulie gives some good insight here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather- "I'm not just fighting the fighter. I'm fighting the critics."


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Floyd just called Chino a MMA fighter and a bum and told him to put his purse on the line. Maidana says Floyd is dirty too, king of the elbow. We can do the bet but what about the Gloves?, i think he is afraid but i'll win anyway.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Floyd just called Chino a MMA fighter and a bum and told him to put his purse on the line. Maidana says Floyd is dirty too, king of the elbow. We can do the bet but what about the Gloves?, i think he is afraid but i'll win anyway.


:lol: this buildup will be awesome

*Full Press Conference here*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd is going back to the villain :lol: at 1:33:00

"The same thing that happened yesterday to Argentina, is going to happen again come September 13th. Who's got a Germany jersey?"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is Leonard Ellerbe always by Mayweather's side?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pulled "his hoe card"...lol


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Mayweather needs a spectacular performance. And by spectacular, I mean a performance more like he had in the Gatti fight vs what he had in the Baldomir fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Mayweather needs a spectacular performance. And by spectacular, I mean a performance more like he had in the Gatti fight vs what he had in the Baldomir fight.


No he doesn't. He just needs his zero. What a load of shit.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Meh. I can't see Maidana doing any better second time around. It's going to be like Leonard v Duran II.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That brought at the mean the asshole Mayweather for this fight. I like it 

Floyd Mayweather - "This fight is going to be like Garcia vs Corrales. Youtube Diego Corrales vs Robert Garcia. You know, birds of a feather, fly together"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

For what it's worth, Maidana has progressively improved his past 4 fights. The Floyd fight is probably his most disciplined performance yet. But I don't know what Maidana can do to improve. Garcia is saying they are working on speed this time around.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Overdoing it with the forced trash-talk to hype a pretty shit matchup. That's three times now out of his last four fights I've only been able to muster a mediocre interest in a Floyd fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is going back to the villain :lol: at 1:33:00
> 
> "The same thing that happened yesterday to Argentina, is going to happen again come September 13th. Who's got a Germany jersey?"


:rofl

Floyd should come out with a jersey of Gotze. :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Mayweather's act is a hell of a lot better than its been in the last few years. The build up for this one should be fun.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He wasn't kidding


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :rofl
> 
> Floyd should come out with a jersey of Gotze. :lol:


:lol: that would be hilarious. He's trolling all of Argentina


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mayweather looks abour 3 years older every fight now aha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Sadly I don't think Maidana is going to equal the last performance. Mayweather really did not train and was not at his best. I think we was also a bit surprised. 

Not to say I want Mayweather to loose- I am a fan. It is just that it was such a great fight. And I don't care is Maidana admitted that he lost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

L.A. Press Conference is on now


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"who wants to see a dance?" maidana says in regards to floyd movement.

I am sick and tired of these aggressive boxers crying and trying to use the crowd in order to shame boxers who prefer to move, its annoying and its practically asking for a handicap


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> "who wants to see a dance?" maidana says in regards to floyd movement.
> 
> I am sick and tired of these aggressive boxers crying and trying to use the crowd in order to shame boxers who prefer to move, its annoying and its practically asking for a handicap


The real handicap is the one Floyd pays for when he requests Maidana not to use the gloves he wants. :-D


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

@bballchump11 @Bogotazo how'd you score the first fight? I just watched it again. Concentrated, watched it very closely, and ended up with a 117-111 score in favor of Mayweather. Maidana did next to nothing when Mayweather wasn't on the ropes. I think Chino's success came from the fact that nullified Mayweather's offense at times by smothering him and throwing a shitload of punches, but the vast majority of his shots hit elbows, arms, and air. Mayweather did look slightly overwhelmed at times in the first 5 rounds, but controlled the majority of the action. I gave Chino rounds 1 and 5.

After that, Mayweather was in control for the rest of the fight, pretty much. In round 7 alone, Floyd landed more clean head shots than Maidana did all fight. Maidana had small success here and there, nothing significant. Even when he did manage to get FMJ on the ropes, Mayweather had adapted, and Chino wasn't as effective as he was previously. All in all, this fight wasn't as close as the masses make it out to be. The Castillo fight was much closer. I'm open to the possibility that maybe ONE of those rounds I scored for FMJ could have went to Maidana, making it 116-112, but definitely no closer than that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo how'd you score the first fight? I just watched it again. Concentrated, watched it very closely, and ended up with a 117-111 score in favor of Mayweather. Maidana did next to nothing when Mayweather wasn't on the ropes. I think Chino's success came from the fact that nullified Mayweather's offense at times by smothering him and throwing a shitload of punches, but the vast majority of his shots hit elbows, arms, and air. Mayweather did look slightly overwhelmed at times in the first 5 rounds, but controlled the majority of the action. I gave Chino rounds 1 and 5.
> 
> After that, Mayweather was in control for the rest of the fight, pretty much. In round 7 alone, Floyd landed more clean head shots than Maidana did all fight. Maidana had small success here and there, nothing significant. Even when he did manage to get FMJ on the ropes, Mayweather had adapted, and Chino wasn't as effective as he was previously. All in all, this fight wasn't as close as the masses make it out to be. The Castillo fight was much closer. I'm open to the possibility that maybe ONE of those rounds I scored for FMJ could have went to Maidana, making it 116-112, but definitely no closer than that.


I scored it about a draw. No way I can see Chino only winning 2 of the first 5, I gave him at least 4 of the first 6.

I was doing a breakdown more than scoring and I may be a bit biased and influenced by Chino's unexpected performance but 8-4 is the widest someone can have it I feel.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...eakdown-amp-Scorecard-and-Overall-Impressions


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I scored it about a draw. No way I can see Chino only winning 2 of the first 5, I gave him at least 4 of the first 6.
> 
> I was doing a breakdown more than scoring and I may be a bit biased and influenced by Chino's unexpected performance but 8-4 is the widest someone can have it I feel.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...eakdown-amp-Scorecard-and-Overall-Impressions


A draw? I think you need to re watch the fight. I watched it very close, full concentration, and gave Maidana 3 rounds. One other round...MAYBE two could justifiably have went his way. Your scoring of round 4 alone is proof you need to watch the fight again.



> Round 4:
> 
> Floyd is complaining about what look like legal blows. Merely the threat of Maidana's jab is backing Floyd straight into the ropes. I've started to notice that the reason Floyd is getting caught up top is because he can't clinch and block at the same time, so when Maidana doesn't cooperate, the looping shots land. Floyd is noticeably bothered by the cut, and despite landing a few good hard shots, continues to get backed into the ropes. He complains about not being able to see in the corner and his eyes look alarmed. He's bleeding a bit from his nose too.
> 
> Maidana's round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> A draw? I think you need to re watch the fight. I watched it very close, full concentration, and gave Maidana 3 rounds. One other round...MAYBE two could justifiably have went his way. Your scoring of round 4 alone is proof you need to watch the fight again.


I'll re-watch at some point soon to purely score. I remember in round 4 thinking that nothing Floyd did stood out to me while Maidana pressed.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll re-watch at some point soon to purely score. I remember in round 4 thinking that nothing Floyd did stood out to me while Maidana pressed.


Upon re watching, you'll see that Floyd controlled 4, even while distracted by the cut. Re watch it soon, man. I'm interested in seeing if you'd keep the same score.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo how'd you score the first fight? I just watched it again. Concentrated, watched it very closely, and ended up with a 117-111 score in favor of Mayweather. Maidana did next to nothing when Mayweather wasn't on the ropes. I think Chino's success came from the fact that nullified Mayweather's offense at times by smothering him and throwing a shitload of punches, but the vast majority of his shots hit elbows, arms, and air. Mayweather did look slightly overwhelmed at times in the first 5 rounds, but controlled the majority of the action. I gave Chino rounds 1 and 5.
> 
> After that, Mayweather was in control for the rest of the fight, pretty much. In round 7 alone, Floyd landed more clean head shots than Maidana did all fight. Maidana had small success here and there, nothing significant. Even when he did manage to get FMJ on the ropes, Mayweather had adapted, and Chino wasn't as effective as he was previously. All in all, this fight wasn't as close as the masses make it out to be. The Castillo fight was much closer. I'm open to the possibility that maybe ONE of those rounds I scored for FMJ could have went to Maidana, making it 116-112, but definitely no closer than that.


Honestly, I scored it 117-111 live, but I was watching at my friend's house who had his loudass annoying cousin there yelling how Floyd is getting his ass kicked and I was arguing with him and maybe be a little too biased. 
On second viewing, I had it 116-112.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Upon re watching, you'll see that Floyd controlled 4, even while distracted by the cut. Re watch it soon, man. I'm interested in seeing if you'd keep the same score.


Round 4 is weird because body language can sway judges. Floyd looked very bothered and distracted by the cut that round and I didn't even give it to him tbh. But even giving that round to Maidana, I admit that Floyd did control most of that round and land more "clean" punches


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I scored it about a draw. No way I can see Chino only winning 2 of the first 5, I gave him at least 4 of the first 6.
> 
> I was doing a breakdown more than scoring and I may be a bit biased and influenced by Chino's unexpected performance but 8-4 is the widest someone can have it I feel.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...eakdown-amp-Scorecard-and-Overall-Impressions


Naw. Floyd won, no debate. It was a competitive fight but it wasn't close. Maidana won 3 clear rounds for me, and nothing more. I gave him 1, 4 and 5. I can't remember which ones but there were only two other rounds that you could swing his way if you were biased in favour of Maidana but objectively they had to be scored for Floyd as well. 115-113 is the worst you could have Floyd winning by.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> A draw? I think you need to re watch the fight. I watched it very close, full concentration, and gave Maidana 3 rounds. One other round...MAYBE two could justifiably have went his way. Your scoring of round 4 alone is proof you need to watch the fight again.


Watch Lomachenko vs Salido in the same lens as that then, double standards.
Maidana = effective aggression. Mayweather fought like an amateur. Welcome to the pros, Floyd.
Having said that, I think Mayweather could get a 9-3 decision on Maidana this time.

Floyd-Maidana = 114-114. And a sentence I love throwing out 'Flomo's can't even agree on what rounds Maidana lost, so using their own scorecards, you can see a case for a Maidana victory, forget the actual fight itself!' I also said 116-112, 115-113 to Mayweather, 114-114, 115-113 to Maidana are all correct scorecards.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Round 4 is weird because body language can sway judges. Floyd looked very bothered and distracted by the cut that round and I didn't even give it to him tbh. But even giving that round to Maidana, I admit that Floyd did control most of that round and land more "clean" punches


If Floyd controlled the action, and landed more clean shots, why would you give the round to Maidana? I Initially thought Chino won that round as well, but upon closer inspection, it goes to Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Upon re watching, you'll see that Floyd controlled 4, even while distracted by the cut. Re watch it soon, man. I'm interested in seeing if you'd keep the same score.


"Control" is kind of a secondary factor though. Ring generalship is one of the criteria, punches landed is another, effective aggression is another, defense is another. I remember thinking that in total Maidana was the ring general pressing Floyd, being aggressive, and getting at least even trade in exchanges. But this is all from memory of a round I watched once, I will rewatch sometime soon.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Naw. Floyd won, no debate. It was a competitive fight but it wasn't close. Maidana won 3 clear rounds for me, and nothing more. I gave him 1, 4 and 5. I can't remember which ones but there were only two other rounds that you could swing his way if you were biased in favour of Maidana but objectively they had to be scored for Floyd as well. 115-113 is the worst you could have Floyd winning by.


I mean I watched it, I took notes, that's my score. I'll re-score it and Floyd probably won it but 3 rounds to Maidana is far too few in my opinion, he definitely won at least 4. At least.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Watch Lomachenko vs Salido in the same lens as that then, double standards.
> Maidana = effective aggression. Mayweather fought like an amateur. Welcome to the pros, Floyd.
> Having said that, I think Mayweather could get a 9-3 decision on Maidana this time.
> 
> Floyd-Maidana = 114-114. And a sentence I love throwing out 'Flomo's can't even agree on what rounds Maidana lost, so using their own scorecards, you can see a case for a Maidana victory, forget the actual fight itself!' I also said 116-112, 115-113 to Mayweather, 114-114, 115-113 to Maidana are all correct scorecards.


I still have Loma-Salido on my DVR, so maybe I will watch it again, but I don't think I was wrong. Salido won the majority of the rounds because Loma was doing absolutely nothing. He did turn on until the end. That fight was boring, though, so it would be a tough watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> If Floyd controlled the action, and landed more clean shots, why would you give the round to Maidana? I Initially thought Chino won that round as well, but upon closer inspection, it goes to Floyd.


uh, I'm not really sure why I gave it to him tbh. I'll watch it right now, how about that


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> uh, I'm not really sure why I gave it to him tbh. I'll watch it right now, how about that


Atta boy. I will also watch it right now.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I mean I watched it, I took notes, that's my score. I'll re-score it and Floyd probably won it but 3 rounds to Maidana is far too few in my opinion, he definitely won at least 4. At least.


There were some close rounds, but Floyd clearly edged them. I think the right score is around the 9-3/8-4 range. I know Maidana gave a better performance than those scores would indicate but that's how it is with scoring. Every round could be close but if a fighter clearly edges all of them you end up with 120-108.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll watch round 4 with this view

edit: n/m that's no better :lol:

You can find the full fight in here


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> There were some close rounds, but Floyd clearly edged them. I think the right score is around the 9-3/8-4 range. I know Maidana gave a better performance than those scores would indicate but that's how it is with scoring. Every round could be close but if a fighter clearly edges all of them you end up with 120-108.


I agree with that philosophy, I just think 3 rounds is far too few from my viewing. While some give Floyd's opponents rounds for doing uncommonly well rather than deserving the round, I feel some give Floyd the edge in rounds for doing the stylistically "preferred" work but not necessarily the overall better work.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Okay, just rewatched round 4. Close round. Maidana was more aggressive, but was mostly missing. But he did have FMJ on the defensive for most of the round. He didn't real start controlling until the last 30 seconds or so. But that was, imo, enough to win him the round, although I do see how someone could give that one to Maidana.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree with that philosophy, I just think 3 rounds is far too few from my viewing. While some give Floyd's opponents rounds for doing uncommonly well rather than deserving the round, I feel some give Floyd the edge in rounds for doing the stylistically "preferred" work but not necessarily the overall better work.


Fair enough. I rescored the fight a month or so back and watched a lot of the rounds over a bunch each to see who was more effective. I might rewatch again soon to see if I feel the same. It's a fun fight so its not like its a chore to go over again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

idk man, round 4 was weird. It wasn't your typical Mayweather round, but he landed more clean shots


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I still have Loma-Salido on my DVR, so maybe I will watch it again, but I don't think I was wrong. Salido won the majority of the rounds because Loma was doing absolutely nothing. He did turn on until the end. That fight was boring, though, so it would be a tough watch.


That fight was boring as fuck I won't be watching that shit again either. Unless Loma fights a big strong pressure fighter again just to understand it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Fair enough. I rescored the fight a month or so back and watched a lot of the rounds over a bunch each to see who was more effective. I might rewatch again soon to see if I feel the same. It's a fun fight so its not like its a chore to go over again.


Yeah it's an entertaining one to go over for sure.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

robert garcia :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

First day of camp


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> robert garcia :rofl


Lol That's an awesome avy. Chino's got a good sense of humour.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I had it a draw, i need to re watch but i had Maidana 4-2 up after 6 and Maidana won round 8 on my card and one of the last 2 rounds. Plenty of close rounds and no probs with 7-5 either way or a draw but i feel maidana won 5 rounds at least.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


How can anyone watch that and not love the man?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I had it a draw, i need to re watch but i had Maidana 4-2 up after 6 and Maidana won round 8 on my card and one of the last 2 rounds. Plenty of close rounds and no probs with 7-5 either way or a draw but i feel maidana won 5 rounds at least.


Draw also. Okay with either side 7-5 too

It's silly when people say Floyd won 9-3 the first fight. Silly, silly, silly


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Draw also. Okay with either side 7-5 too
> 
> It's silly when people say Floyd won 9-3 the first fight. Silly, silly, silly


Yep i don't agree with it as well, i mean after 6 rounds there is an argument for Maidana winning 4 or 5 rounds, then you have close rounds like 6,8,11 and 12. Even 8-4 Floyd is pushing it IMO.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep i don't agree with it as well, i mean after 6 rounds there is an argument for Maidana winning 4 or 5 rounds, then you have close rounds like 6,8,11 and 12. Even 8-4 Floyd is pushing it IMO.


7-5 floyd is the correct score


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather swept the last 6 for me. Chino did well even when tiring but Floyd took it up a notch. 8-4 I believe I had


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather swept the last 6 for me. Chino did well even when tiring but Floyd took it up a notch. 8-4 I believe I had


Maidana took at least one of the late rounds dude.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Maidana took at least one of the late rounds dude.


Haven't watched it in awhile, never saw it too close TBH Maidana did well early and that was that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Haven't watched it in awhile, never saw it too close TBH Maidana did well early and that was that.


So did you miss the moment when maidana caught floyd in the middle of his pull counter in round 10? Alot of the late rounds were close


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I thought it was the 8th round that most gave Maidana late on?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Marcos looking a bit soft, nothing crazy though, and Floyd is ripped as usual.



turbotime said:


> I thought it was the 8th round that most gave Maidana late on?


Was for me.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Marcos looking a bit soft, nothing crazy though, and Floyd is ripped as usual.
> 
> Was for me.


Chino never looks ripped, doubt he ever will ha. I also gave Maidana the 8th and one of the last 2. can't remember which.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chino is looking a little soft indeed. But by the fight he'll be in shape. A little concerning but he's got more than six weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So did you miss the moment when maidana caught floyd in the middle of his pull counter in round 10? Alot of the late rounds were close


No I actually pointed the right hand when Floyd was mid range in the post fight in a thread or 3.

Iron Chinned G :deal


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish Maidana would have been at home dedicated training hard with one goal and that is a rematch.. But dude was lounging enjoying his money while mayweather was in gym mode focused on training hard for a rematch dedicated to not allow Maidana to force him into a fight he does not want to be in

I think prolonging an announcement as Maidana said he would sit at home waiting for the news to start training.

Imo prolonging the announcement was more of a strategical move by mayweather in getting extra training done while knowing Maidana was at home lounging and enjoying that cash waiting for a call...

Mayweather a smart man if this was intentional

What say ye @bballchump11

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd is still complaining about Tony Weeks. I feel like we will have a Joe Cortez style referee in this one and fight will suck if none infighting is allowed.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> why on earth would you go to chicago?


There are a lot of Argentines here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I wish Maidana would have been at home dedicated training hard with one goal and that is a rematch.. But dude was lounging enjoying his money while mayweather was in gym mode focused on training hard for a rematch dedicated to not allow Maidana to force him into a fight he does not want to be in
> 
> I think prolonging an announcement as Maidana said he would sit at home waiting for the news to start training.
> 
> ...


Floyd was on vacation for most of that time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Floyd is still complaining about Tony Weeks. I feel like we will have a Joe Cortez style referee in this one and fight will suck if none infighting is allowed.


Kenny Bayless is best for this fight. He's always very alert and doesn't allow illegal stuff from going on and takes control of things quickly. He also will allow inside fighting to go on, but at the same time will break up unnecessary clinching


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kenny Bayless is best for this fight. He's always very alert and doesn't allow illegal stuff from going on and takes control of things quickly. He also will allow inside fighting to go on, but at the same time will break up unnecessary clinching


Bayless is a G. Basically everyone else I feel is overrrated. Benji esteves is nice, What a world, when we know the refs :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Bayless is a G. Basically everyone else I feel is overrrated. Benji esteves is nice, What a world, when we know the refs :lol:


yeah I feel you on that. I used to rate Tony Week pretty high because I looked at the philosophy of "A good ref is one you don't notice" and Weeks was good at that. Nobody remembers him in Mayweather/Cotto or Mayweather/Marquez. He just let the fighters fight. Unfortunately, that means he'll be slow to penalize a fighter like Danny Garcia for his low blows vs Matthysse or Maidana vs Mayweather.

Esteves is also really good now that you mention him


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Floyd is still complaining about Tony Weeks. I feel like we will have a Joe Cortez style referee in this one and fight will suck if none infighting is allowed.


The first fight involved as much fouling as it did infighting. Don't know why you or anyone would be against a more involved referee - at least more involved than the usually reliable Tony Weeks. I liked seeing Floyd eat leather, but the way it went down: rabbit punches, low blows, tackles, shoulder thrusts, kneeing, holding with one arm...it was tasteless. I for one welcome a better official who understands the rules of boxing and will enforce them. Minor stuff happens in every fight, but the 20 or so low blows...which were almost all very obvious...is just disappointing as a fan.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd was on vacation for most of that time


I think Marcos should be held accountable for his own actions. People need to stop treating ESL fighters like retards just cause they dunno English.

I'll sign away my desired gloves for money yet it isn't my fault.

I'm gunning for a rematch against a guy with legendary skills who just beat me, but imma lounge around on my AZZ in the meantime


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I think Marcos should be held accountable for his own actions. People need to stop treating ESL fighters like retards just cause they dunno English.
> 
> I'll sign away my desired gloves for money yet it isn't my fault.
> 
> I'm gunning for a rematch against a guy with legendary skills who just beat me, but imma lounge around on my AZZ in the meantime


yeah that's a good point and really should be the main point. Maidana is responsible for himself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Not bad at all for a start.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I think Marcos should be held accountable for his own actions. People need to stop treating ESL fighters like retards just cause they dunno English.
> 
> I'll sign away my desired gloves for money yet it isn't my fault.
> 
> I'm gunning for a rematch against a guy with legendary skills who just beat me, but imma lounge around on my AZZ in the meantime


Yup if you read my post I'm very mad Maidana was at home when he should have been with Garcia's working hard for a rematch or next fight.

Mayweather was looking in good shape while probably prolonging the announcement because he knew Maidana was waiting for the call lounging at home.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not bad at all for a start.


yeah he's in better shape than he looks. Plus DAMN, he hits hard as hell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wish chino hired ariza for the rematch. I hope he'll come in in great shape because from the sound of it Floyd isn't kidding around this time. Garcia better double his efforts! #warchino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> I wish chino hired ariza for the rematch. I hope he'll come in in great shape because from the sound of it Floyd isn't kidding around this time. Garcia better double his efforts! #warchino
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to maidana he will contract ariza personally.. I read this somewhere. Comes directly from a Maidana QUOTE so I think it's true.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Doc said:


> According to maidana he will contract ariza personally.. I read this somewhere. Comes directly from a Maidana QUOTE so I think it's true.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Okay good. Only one other guy has had the opportunity to rematch floyd. Now isn't the time for petty arguments. Chino could win this!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he's in better shape than he looks. Plus DAMN, he hits hard as hell


Weird to hear someone have an impact on the bag like that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Weird to hear someone have an impact on the bag like that.


yeah I never heard a sound like that. I know Pacquiao has the machine gun sound when he hits it, but Maidana has a boom. Mike Tyson was the master though :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I never heard a sound like that. I know Pacquiao has the machine gun sound when he hits it, but Maidana has a boom. Mike Tyson was the master though :yep


Hell yeah I thought the same thing, Mike was crazy. Dude was built to fight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather looking sharp as hell early on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Hell yeah I thought the same thing, Mike was crazy. Dude was built to fight.


:yep had the shape of a pitbull too, a dog bred to fight


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully, Floyd will do a better job at disrupting Maidana's rhythm on the way in this time around. Besides his dirty tactics, Maidana fought well and cut off Floyd's movement effectively well, has an underrated jab that disrupted Floyd's offense, but other than that, his offense was too sloppy. When you really think about, his unorthodox/wild punching style really did benefits him against Floyd. If he try to fight a bit clean this time around, Floyd will have an easier time against him. Maidana should do what he did in the first fight and be sneaky about it without making it too obvious because the ref is going to penalize him this time around, but he shouldn't have to give away his main advantage by fighting a clean fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I never heard a sound like that. I know Pacquiao has the machine gun sound when he hits it, but Maidana has a boom. Mike Tyson was the master though :yep


I watched Maidana vs Ortiz live (why i became a fan) and to this day its the loudest i have heard from a punch or from the crowds reactions. Maidana landed a massive shot at the end of the 5th and the noise was incredible, then the crowd were talking about it for the next 3 mins. Ortiz then quit about a min later ha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Maidana hits fucking hard :err 

I kinda want to spar him, just to get a taste of what that type of power feels like. I


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I watched Maidana vs Ortiz live (why i became a fan) and to this day its the loudest i have heard from a punch or from the crowds reactions. Maidana landed a massive shot at the end of the 5th and the noise was incredible, then the crowd were talking about it for the next 3 mins. Ortiz then quit about a min later ha.





turbotime said:


> Maidana hits fucking hard :err
> 
> I kinda want to spar him, just to get a taste of what that type of power feels like. I


Floyd, iron chinned hero


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd, iron chinned hero


Not only is mayweather hard to hit, once hit it seems he has an iron chin. He references the big shots canelo and cotto landed while laughing at Maidana's power.

I think mosely has been the only guy to truly rock him. But still kept composure and went into survival mode by trying to clinch...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Doc said:


> Not only is mayweather hard to hit, once hit it seems he has an iron chin. He references the big shots canelo and cotto landed while laughing at Maidana's power.
> 
> I think mosely has been the only guy to truly rock him. But still kept composure and went into survival mode by trying to clinch...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


There's one gif of a shot Maidana lands in the middle of the ring that shakes Floyd to his boots, to his credit he carries on shortly like nothing has happened, he does have a solid chin. But Maidana was wearing Gloves he wasn't used to, it had a an effect for sure.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Not only is mayweather hard to hit, once hit it seems he has an iron chin. He references the big shots canelo and cotto landed while laughing at Maidana's power.
> 
> I think mosely has been the only guy to truly rock him. But still kept composure and went into survival mode by trying to clinch...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Corley rocked him too


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> There's one gif of a shot Maidana lands in the middle of the ring that shakes Floyd to his boots, to his credit he carries on shortly like nothing has happened, he does have a solid chin. But Maidana was wearing Gloves he wasn't used to, it had a an effect for sure.


What gif is that? I've seen a clip where Floyd gets hit flush as all hell with a counter straight right hand by Maidana and doesn't react at all...the power was absolutely irrelevant. So I'm really curious to see this "gif"

The only punchers to hurt Floyd (from what I remmeber) are: Corley, Judah, Mosley, Cinnamon, Cotto, Augustus


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I watched Maidana vs Ortiz live (why i became a fan) and to this day its the loudest i have heard from a punch or from the crowds reactions. Maidana landed a massive shot at the end of the 5th and the noise was incredible, then the crowd were talking about it for the next 3 mins. Ortiz then quit about a min later ha.


:yep damn that must be awesome. Could you imagine being hit with shots like that. Poor Ortiz, no wonder he quit


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep damn that must be awesome. Could you imagine being hit with shots like that. Poor Ortiz, no wonder he quit


He was too young to be getting hit like that. :verysad


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep damn that must be awesome. Could you imagine being hit with shots like that. Poor Ortiz, no wonder he quit


I can't imagine being hit with the shot Maidana landed at the end of the 5th ha, surprised Ortiz's didn't go flying into the crowd, Ortiz's head snapped back viciously and i knew it was near the end. I;m goign to the GGG fight on Saturday, looking forward to seeing how powerful he hits live.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> He was too young to be getting hit like that. :verysad











:sad5


shenmue said:


> I can't imagine being hit with the shot Maidana landed at the end of the 5th ha, surprised Ortiz's didn't go flying into the crowd, Ortiz's head snapped back viciously and i knew it was near the end. I;m goign to the GGG fight on Saturday, looking forward to seeing how powerful he hits live.


damn I wish I could see that live. GGG's shots have a nice boom to them also. I'd love to hear them vs an opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd, iron chinned hero


No.

I predict the ref stopping Chino throwing them wild, clubbing over hand rights and floyd coasting to a boring win


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :sad5
> 
> damn I wish I could see that live. GGG's shots have a nice boom to them also. I'd love to hear them vs an opponent.


Golovkin had some nice body shot sounds going against Stevens. And believe it or not I heard Paulie's!

(Nothing compares to Lara's against Trout though....heard that shit from the back back row, gave me chills)


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Golovkin would be a step too far for Mayweather.if he won that fight I would consider him among the best ever but more likely he'd be sparked cold.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Trippy said:


>


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Golovkin had some nice body shot sounds going against Stevens. And believe it or not I heard Paulie's!
> 
> (Nothing compares to Lara's against Trout though....heard that shit from the back back row, gave me chills)


damn the difference between a pro fighter and the average person must be immense if you can hear Paulie's punches :lol: 
and that Lara left hand was so damn accurate and strong. I don't doubt it was hard, but I'm surprised at how hard it was


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> :lol:


Lol

Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :sad5
> 
> damn I wish I could see that live. GGG's shots have a nice boom to them also. I'd love to hear them vs an opponent.


Damn, and with those 16 oz gloves. They actually look heavier :err


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I can't imagine being hit with the shot Maidana landed at the end of the 5th ha, surprised Ortiz's didn't go flying into the crowd, Ortiz's head snapped back viciously and i knew it was near the end. I;m goign to the GGG fight on Saturday, looking forward to seeing how powerful he hits live.


GGG was awesome last night, every shot he throws is with the intention of doing some serious damage, he isn't as wild as a maidana and very patient with his attacks and doesn't waste much, don't sound as thuding as Chino did but still very loud live. No one beats this man at MW IMHO. Special talent.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I've heard that Mayweather is showing focus and intensity he hasn't shown in training camp for a while. :think


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I've heard that Mayweather is showing focus and intensity he hasn't shown in training camp for a while. :think


He always has great training camps, or says he has had great training camps. Nothing new here.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He always has great training camps, or says he has had great training camps. Nothing new here.


True, but I've heard something is different this time around. Mayweather didn't make the rematch because he was forced to. I think he feels he has something to prove. I guess we'll see on All Access.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> GGG was awesome last night, every shot he throws is with the intention of doing some serious damage, he isn't as wild as a maidana and very patient with his attacks and doesn't waste much, don't sound as thuding as Chino did but still very loud live. No one beats this man at MW IMHO. Special talent.


I was basically laughed at for having GGG in my p4p top 10 more than a year ago, but I guess people are starting to come around. He's been the best middleweight in the world for a couple of years now... well before Sergio Martinez struggled against Murray and was stopped by Cotto. I'm not a slave to past accomplishments like most here; instead, I go mainly by what my eyes tell me.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I've heard that Mayweather is showing focus and intensity he hasn't shown in training camp for a while. :think


where you hear it from


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where you hear it from


Local reporter who visited Mayweather's gym.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I was basically laughed at for having GGG in my p4p top 10 more than a year ago, but I guess people are starting to come around. He's been the best middleweight in the world for a couple of years now... well before Sergio Martinez struggled against Murray and was stopped by Cotto. I'm not a slave to past accomplishments like most here; instead, I go mainly by what my eyes tell me.


Only fools laughed at you, GGG is the truth. Believe that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Abraham said:


> True, but I've heard something is different this time around. Mayweather didn't make the rematch because he was forced to. I think he feels he has something to prove. I guess we'll see on All Access.


He took the rematch because he wants to win 10-12 rounds and dominate Maidana. He doesn't like the negative press he has received but i see another hard fight for him, he might even regret taking the rematch but time will tell.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He took the rematch because he wants to win 10-12 rounds and dominate Maidana. He doesn't like the negative press he has received but i see another hard fight for him, he might even regret taking the rematch but time will tell.


Maidana gets beats far more easily, and wouldn't be surprised if he gets frustrated/embarrassed to the point of getting DQ'd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I've heard that Mayweather is showing focus and intensity he hasn't shown in training camp for a while. :think


Expected judging that Maidana WAS the toughest opponent he had in a decade.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Maidana gets beats far more easily, and wouldn't be surprised if he gets frustrated/embarrassed to the point of getting DQ'd.


You hope. Only one who got embarrassed in the first was Floyd. Floyd wishes he was fighting RG or Canelo again, guys who freeze and let Floyd have it easy and dictate the pace. Maidana gives him another hellish fight, drops him this time but gets robbed if he doesn't finish him.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> You hope. Only one who got embarrassed in the first was Floyd. Floyd wishes he was fighting RG or Canelo again, guys who freeze and let Floyd have it easy and dictate the pace. Maidana gives him another hellish fight, drops him this time but gets robbed if he doesn't finish him.


Dude I get it, you're a Chino fan or whatever, but there's no need to try and take the discussion to a delusional place. So by Chino winning what 3-4 rounds, Floyd was embarrassed?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude I get it, you're a Chino fan or whatever, but there's no need to try and take the discussion to a delusional place. So by Chino winning what 3-4 rounds, Floyd was embarrassed?


Floyd (himself) was embarrassed. You could tell watching the 24/7 epilogue. Everyone cheered when they announced he won, but he was stonecold quiet, emotionless. He is embarrassed it was that close and he looked...almost old/bad.

Floyd was definitely embarrassed.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude I get it, you're a Chino fan or whatever, but there's no need to try and take the discussion to a delusional place. So by Chino winning what 3-4 rounds, Floyd was embarrassed?


Only one delusional is you pal, you gave Chino no chance vs broner, none vs Floyd, called him c level. Maidana won 5-7 rounds and yes Maidana embarrassed Floyd because the so called experts and posters like like you thought this would be easy, lets not forgot the pathetic gloves issue and Floyd crying about fouls. This was a bad fight and night for Floyd. Another one is coming September 13th.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I was basically laughed at for having GGG in my p4p top 10 more than a year ago, but I guess people are starting to come around. He's been the best middleweight in the world for a couple of years now... well before Sergio Martinez struggled against Murray and was stopped by Cotto. I'm not a slave to past accomplishments like most here; instead, I go mainly by what my eyes tell me.


It wasn't ability keeping him off, it was the resume. I had the same views on Ward being on the list when people where putting him so high on the list before he beat Froch and Dawson


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Only one delusional is you pal, you gave Chino no chance vs broner, none vs Floyd, called him c level. Maidana won 5-7 rounds and yes Maidana embarrassed Floyd because the so called experts and posters like like you thought this would be easy, lets not forgot the pathetic gloves issue and Floyd crying about fouls. This was a bad fight and night for Floyd. Another one is coming September 13th.


I didn't call him C level...and he didn't win 5-7 rounds, this is what I'm talking about...you have created this alternate reality and are expecting others to argue under the context of this alternate reality.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I didn't call him C level...and he didn't win 5-7 rounds, this is what I'm talking about...you have created this alternate reality and are expecting others to argue under the context of this alternate reality.


True i got you mixed up with Michigan, similar avi for that i made a mistake and you probably didn't call him c level and if you didn't my bad. I do think Maidana won at least 5 rounds, its debatable anyway, comes down to opinion.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> True i got you mixed up with Michigan, similar avi for that i made a mistake and you probably didn't call him c level and if you didn't my bad. I do think Maidana won at least 5 rounds, its debatable anyway, comes down to opinion.


That's fair, and no big deal, mix ups happen.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> That's fair, and no big deal, mix ups happen.


 Glad you understand. :cheers


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It wasn't ability keeping him off, it was the resume. I had the same views on Ward being on the list when people where putting him so high on the list before he beat Froch and Dawson


The resume isn't much better than it was, but resume be damned. There just aren't ten fighters operating right now that are better than GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The resume isn't much better than it was, but resume be damned. There just aren't ten fighters operating right now that are better than GGG.


I have no problem with putting him in the top 10 now


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have no problem with putting him in the top 10 now


Based on beating Geale?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Based on beating Geale?


yeah, Geale is a good fighter and put it on top of his other performances, you can make a case


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

@shenmue you were at the ggg fight too?!? How were your seats?! This was my view-- a bit far back but i could see everything.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Pretty typical Floyd bag work but I wonder if he'll stand and dig to the body like his dad wanted.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pretty typical Floyd bag work but I wonder if he'll stand and dig to the body like his dad wanted.


Yeah I mean he's 37? Won't see anything new from him...just less and less effectiveness with time.

This fight is going to be competitive regardless of how hard Floyd's guys rant and rave


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/2c3fp0

Wait til the winner of this fight faces off against Cotto for at 147.

Three-divisional championship match


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/2c3fp0
> 
> Wait til the winner of this fight faces off against Cotto for at 147.
> ...


That's some bullshit IMO.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> That's some bullshit IMO.


But is it even the least bit surprising?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> But is it even the least bit surprising?


Just a lil lil bit.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Just a lil lil bit.


Me not.

Floyd's career is winding down. There's this, then another long break and Khan in the UK next May. One fight left after that. It almost felt like he had summoned his pinnacle last September :lol: On top of it just being an absolutely monstrous success in terms of hype, fanfare and revenue.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Me not.
> 
> Floyd's career is winding down. There's this, then another long break and Khan in the UK next May. One fight left after that. It almost felt like he had summoned his pinnacle last September :lol: On top of it just being an absolutely monstrous success in terms of hype, fanfare and revenue.


You know it does kind of seem like his career is "winding down".


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> You know it does kind of seem like his career is "winding down".


Put into perspective, few were ever this great by 37. And not making a fraction of the money.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KOTF said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/2c3fp0
> 
> Wait til the winner of this fight faces off against Cotto for at 147.
> ...


:lol:

Sulaiman is smiling somewhere.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ricky42791 said:


> @shenmue you were at the ggg fight too?!? How were your seats?! This was my view-- a bit far back but i could see everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Rick, my seats were the furthest away (cheapest), last week buy but you can see enough ha. Enjoyed it mate.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah cool let's all go to NY without Bogo instead of the meet that's cool real cool.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

OH YEEEEEAH!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Put into perspective, few were ever this great by 37. And not making a fraction of the money.


He's not really that "great", but I kind of agree with you on the age thing. No fighter is "great" at the age of 37. I would still like to selfishly request he challenges himself in one of his last two fights but that's just not likely to happen.

Floyd's career will probably improve with age, but for now he's probably the most annoying fighter. Such a fucking scumbag with all the women beating and the wealth flaunting...dude has no character.

On a side note...whatever happened to his "clean the sport up" shit? I'm not one for conspiracy theories...BUT he did seem to stop OSDT testing right around the time there were rumors that he tested positive twice...I wonder :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> He's not really that "great", but I kind of agree with you on the age thing. No fighter is "great" at the age of 37. I would still like to selfishly request he challenges himself in one of his last two fights but that's just not likely to happen.
> 
> Floyd's career will probably improve with age, but for now he's probably the most annoying fighter. Such a fucking scumbag with all the women beating and the wealth flaunting...dude has no character.


He's definitely lost you along the way. :lol:

If you didn't know anything about boxing I wouldn't even remember it, but you do so I remember you being a pretty big Floyd fan not that long ago. With the sponge bob av, right? Not really surprising though, he's always been a guy that will consistently do things to make him 'lose' people along the way. The latest being the gloves episode.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's definitely lost you along the way. :lol:
> 
> If you didn't know anything about boxing I wouldn't even remember it, but you do so I remember you being a pretty big Floyd fan not that long ago. With the sponge bob av, right? Not really surprising though, he's always been a guy that will consistently do things to make him 'lose' people along the way. The latest being the gloves episode.


I've already stated that I don't mind the gloves thing at all. Floyd offered Maidana to wear the exact same gloves that he was wearing - which is completely fair in my mind. But Floyd's become very hypocritical over the past few years...especially with the Pacquiao thing. Pac was catchweight king but it's okay for Floyd to drag Canelo to 152. Pac has Marquez (and formerly Bradley) problems so he's not "ready" to fight Floyd. Floyd demands OSDT to clean-up the sport but now, all of a sudden, he doesn't need to be tested either. Floyd would do himself such a service if he learned how to speak very simply:

"OSDT is too expensive to continue doing independently, so I won't be doing it anymore"
"I won't ever fight a Top Rank fighter period. Whether it's Pacquiao or Bradley or whoever...I just won't do business with Bob Arum"

Instead Floyd contradicts himself often and honestly just looks really silly doing it. Also, all this TBE talk is ridiculous. Sure he's among the top 2-3 fighters in the past 15 years, but #1 ...ever? Come on.....He very well might be the most consistent fighter of all time, but I just can't support his promotional act anymore. Just really tired of all the money flaunting and cars and escorts and...it played out for me long, long ago but he just keeps riding it


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I've already stated that I don't mind the gloves thing at all. Floyd offered Maidana to wear the exact same gloves that he was wearing - which is completely fair in my mind. But Floyd's become very hypocritical over the past few years...especially with the Pacquiao thing. Pac was catchweight king but it's okay for Floyd to drag Canelo to 152. Pac has Marquez (and formerly Bradley) problems so he's not "ready" to fight Floyd. Floyd demands OSDT to clean-up the sport but now, all of a sudden, he doesn't need to be tested either. Floyd would do himself such a service if he learned how to speak very simply:
> 
> "OSDT is too expensive to continue doing independently, so I won't be doing it anymore"
> "I won't ever fight a Top Rank fighter period. Whether it's Pacquiao or Bradley or whoever...I just won't do business with Bob Arum"
> ...


It would take a much bigger Flomo than myself to try and refute any of this. It's all true, really.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd needs a PR team thats for sure. He is good trash talker but everything else he fails badly.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That GP vid is wicked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> He's not really that "great", but I kind of agree with you on the age thing. No fighter is "great" at the age of 37. I would still like to selfishly request he challenges himself in one of his last two fights but that's just not likely to happen.
> 
> Floyd's career will probably improve with age, but for now he's probably the most annoying fighter. Such a fucking scumbag with all the women beating and the wealth flaunting...dude has no character.
> 
> On a side note...whatever happened to his "clean the sport up" shit? I'm not one for conspiracy theories...BUT he did seem to stop OSDT testing right around the time there were rumors that he tested positive twice...I wonder :yep


he stopped wearing them when Pacquiao agreed to testing. No reason to wear a shirt saying "take the test", when he's agreeing to it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> OH YEEEEEAH!


C'mon Floyd.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he stopped wearing them when Pacquiao agreed to testing. No reason to wear a shirt saying "take the test", when he's agreeing to it


I didn't talk about a t-shirt. I'm talking about why he stopped his "clean up the sport" stance? He wasn't supposed to be doing it for Pacman anyway, but because he felt "too many boxers is dying" and he was there to take a stand. Now Manny is willing to test and he has completely backtracked on the topic. It's just strange b/c it all seems like bullshit now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I didn't talk about a t-shirt. I'm talking about why he stopped his "clean up the sport" stance? He wasn't supposed to be doing it for Pacman anyway, but because he felt "too many boxers is dying" and he was there to take a stand. Now Manny is willing to test and he has completely backtracked on the topic. It's just strange b/c it all seems like bullshit now


he still talks about it, but it's really brought up to him as much now

16 days ago


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> That GP vid is wicked.


It was okay IMO, nothing could ever top GP promo vid for the Floyd vs Mosley fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Blanco said:


> It was okay IMO, nothing could ever top GP promo vid for the Floyd vs Mosley fight.


Its a great promo mate. Per usual.

Obviously he will never be able to top soke of his previous classics, like the Ali or Tyson tributes; personally i think he should do a holyfield tribute. THAT would be something.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I didn't talk about a t-shirt. I'm talking about why he stopped his "clean up the sport" stance? He wasn't supposed to be doing it for Pacman anyway, but because he felt "too many boxers is dying" and he was there to take a stand. Now Manny is willing to test and he has completely backtracked on the topic. It's just strange b/c it all seems like bullshit now


Hm, I dunno.. maybe bc it was bullshit? Like when he said he wants to fight guys at their best / healthiest, then goes on to drain Canelo and force Maidana (a guy who he's supposed to walk over) wear pillows. His problem isn't that he needs a PR team, he's just full of crap and everyone knows it. I know this kind of common sense is hard to seep into that Floyd bubble some of you guys live inside.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> OH YEEEEEAH!


Hell yeeeeeeah!


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> HI Rick, my seats were the furthest away (cheapest), last week buy but you can see enough ha. Enjoyed it mate.


Man Geale went down so fast after landing his own right I couldn't believe it. GGG is the real deal BELIEVE THE HYPE!


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah cool let's all go to NY without Bogo instead of the meet that's cool real cool.


 Next time Bogo!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather is going nap time in this fight. 

Or so I hope. Haha. 

Could this be Jones Jr Tarver two? I mean mayweather has a better chin though.. But Maidana hits hard... 

I could see that one punch land Specially if Maidana can get his gloves. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm very dissappointed in Floyd to hear that the fight is at 148lbs, with the LMW title on the line. You know what this means? 10oz gloves which are more padded.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm very dissappointed in Floyd to hear that the fight is at 148lbs, with the LMW title on the line. You know what this means? 10oz gloves which are more padded.


Wait, it's at 148?!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hopefully maidana will request to fight for only the wbc welterweight title and not the sww/jmm titles so he can use the eight ounce gloves


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm very dissappointed in Floyd to hear that the fight is at 148lbs, with the LMW title on the line. You know what this means? 10oz gloves which are more padded.


boxrec shows the wbc 147 belt as well


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wait, it's at 148?!


I know that the sources are saying it's a WW and LMW title fight. http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-approved-by-wbc-defend-147-154-belts--80467
To defend both, it's obvious they have to weigh over 147lbs. 
To defend at 154lbs, 10oz gloves are needed, it'll be a health hazard to allow for there to be a LMW defence with 8oz gloves in the history books, compared to if there's 10oz gloves at 147lbs.

Nothing concrete but still...
Steve Kim ‏@steveucnlive 7 h 
As @BoxingVoice_Vic brought up to me, Mayweather-Maidana at 148 pds and 10 oz gloves? WBC is allowing 154-pd defense for $ #boxing

- it wasn't 7hrs ago anymore.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol pillow gloves @jrmw... Mayweather is pathetic 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know that the sources are saying it's a WW and LMW title fight. http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-approved-by-wbc-defend-147-154-belts--80467
> To defend both, it's obvious they have to weigh over 147lbs.
> To defend at 154lbs, 10oz gloves are needed, it'll be a health hazard to allow for there to be a LMW defence with 8oz gloves in the history books, compared to if there's 10oz gloves at 147lbs.
> 
> ...


The welterweight LIMIT is 147 pounds. You cannot fight at 147.1, 147.5, or 148 pounds and have it be a welterweight fight.

You can however be 147 pounds and be under the light middleweight limit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The welterweight LIMIT is 147 pounds. You cannot fight at 147.1, 147.5, or 148 pounds and have it be a welterweight fight.
> 
> You can however be 147 pounds and be under the light middleweight limit.


1. The lower limit for light middleweight therefore would be anything above 147lbs. It goes both ways. 
2. It is a travesty in the sport of boxing if they allow the LMW title to be up for grabs in a welterweight fight under/at the welterweight limit at 147lbs. Mayweather stinking up the sport of boxing again.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 1. The lower limit for light middleweight therefore would be anything above 147lbs. It goes both ways.
> 2. It is a travesty in the sport of boxing if they allow the LMW title to be up for grabs in a welterweight fight under/at the welterweight limit at 147lbs. Mayweather stinking up the sport of boxing again.


that's not how it works though. there is no lower limit. roy jones fought for the heavyweight title weighing under the cruiserweight limit. it was still for the heavyweight title.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> that's not how it works though. there is no lower limit. roy jones fought for the heavyweight title weighing under the cruiserweight limit. it was still for the heavyweight title.


That was because he fought Ruiz who was like 230 ish lbs. 
This however is different.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol what kind of shit is this? Putting both ww and lmw titles on the line at the same time is a joke. Now watch floyd force maidana to wear 10oz gloves


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Lol what kind of shit is this? Putting both ww and lmw titles on the line at the same time is a joke. Now watch floyd force maidana to wear 10oz gloves


If that happens, I'm gonna have to rip Floyd for it lol

Mayweather chose Maidana as an opponent in the first place and the view was that he was a B grader who didn't have anything to offer other than punching power. It was already clear he made Maidana change the gloves because he felt Maidana's gloves and got shit scared. Now Floyd 'Circus Act' Mayweather looks to be putting 10oz + Grant gloves on Maidana. Mayweather has been a weasel of late. 
Mayweather knows this is going to be a better idea for him because Maidana arguably beat him in the last fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

[video]http://instagram.com/p/npQeW3R3ZZ/?modal=true[/video]


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know that the sources are saying it's a WW and LMW title fight. http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-approved-by-wbc-defend-147-154-belts--80467
> To defend both, it's obvious they have to weigh over 147lbs.
> To defend at 154lbs, 10oz gloves are needed, it'll be a health hazard to allow for there to be a LMW defence with 8oz gloves in the history books, compared to if there's 10oz gloves at 147lbs.
> 
> ...


You cant fight for the welter weight belt if the fight takes place at 148. You are absolutely incorrect! Thats why there is a LIMIT. Seriously what the hell are you talking about? Lol. As long as the fight takes place AT or BELOW the limit of 147 then you can have both belts on the line because 147 is AT or BELOW both WW and JMW classes. Anything over 147 and that will exclude the WW belt but will allow the JMW belt to be on the line since its UNDER the LIMIT of 154. Come on bro this shit aint rocket science...obviously your hate for Floyd has you looking pretty silly man.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so its looking like Peter Quillin is gonna defend his belt against Andy Lee on this card?

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=316441


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You cant fight for the welter weight belt if the fight takes place at 148. You are absolutely incorrect! Thats why there is a LIMIT. Seriously what the hell are you talking about? Lol. As long as the fight takes place AT or BELOW the limit of 147 then you can have both belts on the line because 147 is AT or BELOW both WW and JMW classes. Anything over 147 and that will exclude the WW belt but will allow the JMW belt to be on the line since its UNDER the LIMIT of 154. Come on bro this shit aint rocket science...obviously your hate for Floyd has you looking pretty silly man.


Yes, you can't take a LMW belt fight if you're within or at the limit of 147lbs too - i.e both fighters strictly weighting in purposefully at the welterweight limit. How is afight supposed to happen with the LMW title on the line when nothing of the fight conditions suggests this is a possibility. Again, Floyd is stinking up the sport of boxing and needs to go. 
I am not a Floyd man at all, that is true.



TSOL said:


> so its looking like Peter Quillin is gonna defend his belt against Andy Lee on this card?
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=316441


Yes, many sources hold this view.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes, you can't take a LMW belt fight if you're within or at the limit of 147lbs too - i.e both fighters strictly weighting in purposefully at the welterweight limit. How is afight supposed to happen with the LMW title on the line when nothing of the fight conditions suggests this is a possibility. Again, Floyd is stinking up the sport of boxing and needs to go.
> I am not a Floyd man at all, that is true.


You are entirely wrong. Please read a boxing manual.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes, you can't take a LMW belt fight if you're within or at the limit of 147lbs too - i.e both fighters strictly weighting in purposefully at the welterweight limit. How is afight supposed to happen with the LMW title on the line when nothing of the fight conditions suggests this is a possibility. Again, Floyd is stinking up the sport of boxing and needs to go.
> I am not a Floyd man at all, that is true.


That's simply not accurate...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

no its not accurate

ray leonard won the 175 lhw title from lalonde weighing 165 pounds


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i believe in mma that it is true, that you need to weigh in over the limit of the lessor weight class to compete at the higher weight class

this was the case in dan henderson when he fought fedor and he claimed that he had to weigh in at 206 pounds, one pound over the lhw limit of 205


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know that the sources are saying it's a WW and LMW title fight. http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-approved-by-wbc-defend-147-154-belts--80467
> To defend both, it's obvious they have to weigh over 147lbs.


Above: You went from saying that in order to defend BOTH titles, the fight would have to take place above 147.

And now, Below: Youre saying for the JMW title to be on the line you have to fight above the lower weight of 147.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes, you can't take a LMW belt fight if you're within or at the limit of 147lbs too - i.e both fighters strictly weighting in purposefully at the welterweight limit.


To address what you first said, let me make this CRYSTAL CLEAR. THE WELTER WEIGHT BELT( thus, 'BOTH' belts) CAN NOT BE ON THE LINE IF THE FIGHT TAKES PLACE ANY HIGHER THAN 147 lbs. That is an OFFICIAL rule. PERIOD. So youre 100% INCORRECT. UNDERSTAND???

Now to address your second point. Please show me where it says that you CANT defend a title when fighting at a contracted weight of anything less than the next lower weight class. My guess is that its NOT AN OFFICIAL RULE as fighters in the past have done it before.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> You are entirely wrong. Please read a boxing manual.





Reppin501 said:


> That's simply not accurate...





genaro g said:


> Above: You went from saying that in order to defend BOTH titles, the fight would have to take place above 147.
> 
> And now, Below: Youre saying for the JMW title to be on the line you have to fight above the lower weight of 147.
> 
> ...


genaro g, CALM the FUCK down. CLEAR?
Ok fair doos, it's a bullshit title without a doubt. LMW title on the line for a WW fight with both fighters being within the 147lb limit. Let's all point and laugh at Floyd for making the sport look like a circus act wherever he has the opportunity. That cannot be denied. I'm not done laughing at Floyd yet.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's definitely lost you along the way. :lol:
> 
> If you didn't know anything about boxing I wouldn't even remember it, but you do so I remember you being a pretty big Floyd fan not that long ago. With the sponge bob av, right? Not really surprising though, he's always been a guy that will consistently do things to make him 'lose' people along the way. The latest being the gloves episode.


I just watched a vid on I think,Fighthype ,where he tells Maidana to STFU about the gloves,saying "Now you got the rematch, so don't get to complaining about the gloves.You claim you nearly won the fight with those gloves so now you got the chance to do it again so don't ask for gloves with no padding"

I may be slightly paraphrasing but that's it,almost word for word.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I think its a shit fight as the first(despite being watchable imho) but TBF Maidana wont just show up for a check and is he really that much better or worse than other fighters I want him to fight in Porter & Thurman? We dont know. Again Maidana will bring it but I find it a shame Mayweather AND Paquiao are so content with not fighting each other and Hopkins is taking a harder fight than them this yr assuming Kovalev wins tonight which I hope he does. Bet Mayweather and Manny never fight which is sad but also sad is Algeri/Pacquiao far worse than Mayweather/Maidana at least Maidana is a top 10 WW respectfully so.

Yeah I'm a hater I want Algeri and Maidana to win and fight each other!!!:bbb

:verysad Not happenin...,


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather is so damn irrelevant at this point. Nobody I know has talked a peep about him since the Canelo fight. I'm not even convinced Floyd/Pacquiao would do big numbers anymore - seriously


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Floyd Mayweather is so damn irrelevant at this point. Nobody I know has talked a peep about him since the Canelo fight. I'm not even convinced Floyd/Pacquiao would do big numbers anymore - seriously


Have they realesed sales for Maidana/Floyd 1 yet? Whats fucking him and us over is the lack of depth in the undercards as well as him feasting on C fighters like Maidana and Guerrero. BTW Canelo a dog love that he wants Kirkland again(yes again. Most people forget Kirkland backed out because of an injury like PWill just no where near as severe)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I just watched a vid on I think,Fighthype ,where he tells Maidana to STFU about the gloves,saying "Now you got the rematch, so don't get to complaining about the gloves.You claim you nearly won the fight with those gloves so now you got the chance to do it again so don't ask for gloves with no padding"
> 
> I may be slightly paraphrasing but that's it,almost word for word.


I watched a video a few days ago from Fight Hype that was done in April in which Floyd says he's tired of boxing. That was already the feel I got during the entire lead up to and just days before the fight. The whole abortion post was just strange as well and then obviously it was probably his worst performance in years and he still won something like 8-4 for me. He's just filling dates at this point, though at the very least we know Maidana isn't going to lay down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes, you can't take a LMW belt fight if you're within or at the limit of 147lbs too - i.e both fighters strictly weighting in purposefully at the welterweight limit. How is afight supposed to happen with the LMW title on the line when nothing of the fight conditions suggests this is a possibility. Again, Floyd is stinking up the sport of boxing and needs to go.
> I am not a Floyd man at all, that is true.
> 
> Yes, many sources hold this view.


If Maidana comes in at 148 and Floyd 146, technically they could say it's for both :conf, gay, but still


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Floyd Mayweather is so damn irrelevant at this point. Nobody I know has talked a peep about him since the Canelo fight. I'm not even convinced Floyd/Pacquiao would do big numbers anymore - seriously


They would still do real well, probably break records still because the 8 year build will reflect int he casual viewers but the hype for the fight would be poor compared to what it was.

I mean Lewis Tyson still did real well despite being years past its peak timing.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> If Maidana comes in at 148 and Floyd 146, technically they could say it's for both :conf, *gay, but still*


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Fuckin' new Millennium :-(


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> genaro g, CALM the FUCK down. CLEAR?
> Ok fair doos, it's a bullshit title without a doubt. LMW title on the line for a WW fight with both fighters being within the 147lb limit. Let's all point and laugh at Floyd for making the sport look like a circus act wherever he has the opportunity. That cannot be denied. I'm not done laughing at Floyd yet.


Have fun with that buddy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fuckin' new Millennium :-(


:lol:

If you thought the world was gettin soft, take a peek at Gaza. Or across the southern U.S. border.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I watched a video a few days ago from Fight Hype that was done in April in which Floyd says he's tired of boxing. That was already the feel I got during the entire lead up to and just days before the fight. The whole abortion post was just strange as well and then obviously it was probably his worst performance in years and he still won something like 8-4 for me. He's just filling dates at this point, though at the very least we know Maidana isn't going to lay down.


The sad thing is,so much hate for the guy, but there's no one who comes close to taking over his spot as the sport's main figure and main attraction for the "maybe I will" PPV crowd.
People can say what they want but the sport will be poorer( insert joke here) without him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The sad thing is,so much hate for the guy, but there's no one who comes close to taking over his spot as the sport's main figure and main attraction for the "maybe I will" PPV crowd.
> People can say what they want but the sport will be poorer( insert joke here) without him.


Bullshit. You'll see.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Bullshit. You'll see.


I'd be glad to be wrong genaro.Don't think I wouldn't be happy for you to bump this if I am.
I genuinely hope you're right.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'd be glad to be wrong genaro.Don't think I wouldn't be happy for you to bump this if I am.
> I genuinely hope you're right.


The future of boxing is bright my friend.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> The future of boxing is bright my friend.


I hope you're right mate.I really do.:good


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> The future of boxing is bright my friend.


Not if Canelo is the only one who'll test himself and we're fed horrible undercards and top champs not fighting each other.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

techks said:


> Have they realesed sales for Maidana/Floyd 1 yet? Whats fucking him and us over is the lack of depth in the undercards as well as him feasting on C fighters like Maidana and Guerrero. BTW Canelo a dog love that he wants Kirkland again(yes again. Most people forget Kirkland backed out because of an injury like PWill just no where near as severe)


Why is it so commendable? Kirkland has had one fight in the last two and a half years and is absolutely made to order for Alvarez. I'd be surprised if he went more than six rounds with him.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Why is it so commendable? Kirkland has had one fight in the last two and a half years and is absolutely made to order for Alvarez. I'd be surprised if he went more than six rounds with him.


After fighting Lara. Fight was suppose to happen before Trout but he got injured. Better than fighting a guy below his division again.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mickey Bey announced that his fight vs Miguel Vasquez is gonna be on this undercard :-(


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is going back to the villain :lol: at 1:33:00
> 
> "The same thing that happened yesterday to Argentina, is going to happen again come September 13th. Who's got a Germany jersey?"


love it :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Aw shit, I just won a pair of signed gloves from Mayweather and Maidana


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Aw shit, I just won a pair of signed gloves from Mayweather and Maidana


Seriously?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Aw shit, I just won a pair of signed gloves from Mayweather and Maidana


decenttttt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Seriously?


yeah, I voted in some poll from MayweatherPromotion's facebook which entered me into this contest. I just got the email now saying I was one of the winners


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> decenttttt


 I'll post a picture of it when it comes. They said it'll take 5-7 business days


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll post a picture of it when it comes. They said it'll take 5-7 business days


bet you're buzzing!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, I voted in some poll from MayweatherPromotion's facebook which entered me into this contest. I just got the email now saying I was one of the winners


NICE!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> bet you're buzzing!


oh yeah, I thought it was a scam at first, but then I checked the poll again on Facebook and saw that it was apart of their promotion. I'll find a very nice spot to put it arty


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Aw shit, I just won a pair of signed gloves from Mayweather and Maidana


That's fucking amazing dude. Congrats.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Come on now, that doesn't look right. Chino on some Bane shit.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Mickey Bey announced that his fight vs Miguel Vasquez is gonna be on this undercard :-(


:verysad Out of all the TMT fights they could make, they pick probably the worst one. This might actually lose them ppv buys. ffs Molina just signed with Haymon. Why not a rematch? Even something like J'Leon Love vs Edwin Rodriguez would be a big improvement. Worst news is this is rumoured to be the main undercard fight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, I voted in some poll from MayweatherPromotion's facebook which entered me into this contest. I just got the email now saying I was one of the winners


You won't be getting those gloves, trust me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's fucking amazing dude. Congrats.


Thanks man 


Abraham said:


> You won't be getting those gloves, trust me.


how you know that?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> how you know that?


I just do, bro. I mean, I hope you get them, but I doubt if you will. I remember back in the early 00s, I got a letter printed in Maxim. The reward for getting you letter printed was a DVD set of 'The Shield'. Never got that shit. :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I just do, bro. I mean, I hope you get them, but I doubt if you will. I remember back in the early 00s, I got a letter printed in Maxim. The reward for getting you letter printed was a DVD set of 'The Shield'. Never got that shit. :-(


we'll see. They sent me the email yesterday and asked for the address to mail it to


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Come on now, that doesn't look right. Chino on some Bane shit.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> we'll see. They sent me the email yesterday and asked for the address to mail it to


They'll send you a bunch of spam via email and propaganda via snail mail, but no gloves.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ciannmonomonoman


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Come on now, that doesn't look right. Chino on some Bane shit.


Is it true theyre working with Victor Conte? Thought i read that somewhere?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Might be amusing to some. Tyresse trying to keep up during Mayweathers 7 Mile run.

Interesting to see Mayweather runs in Mizunos. Number 1 running shoe in my experience


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Aw shit, I just won a pair of signed gloves from Mayweather and Maidana


very jelly. add to the memorabilia collection


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

One Time is off the card because of a shoulder injury. 


So far we got Vasquez vs Bey and LSC vs TBA


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

TSOL said:


> so its looking like Peter Quillin is gonna defend his belt against Andy Lee on this card?
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=316441


This is off of boxrec now. It did seem strange that this was even listed because before Quillin/Lee appeared on boxrec I'd been having a conversation on here about how Quillin's next fight was going to _have_ to be his WBO mandatory (Matt Korobov).

Looks like Peter/Matt is going to a purse bid on 18th of this month:

http://www.wboboxing.com/wbo-middleweight-purse-bid-peter-quillin-vs-matt-korobov-2/


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> OH YEEEEEAH!


Just bumping this shit because it's such a great promo.

Broner going down on the lyric "violence without purpose makes the make the mighty man small" is a brilliant touch.

I'm actually pulling for Mayweather in the rematch. @turbotime


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

What does Mayweather run on a typical day? I regularly run eight miles, twice a week. Nothing special on pace but I focus on endurance. That Tyrese fella :lol::-( a grown man struggling to run more than a mile :yep
@thehook13 Those Mizuno's good pal?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> What does Mayweather run on a typical day? I regularly run eight miles, twice a week. Nothing special on pace but I focus on endurance. That Tyrese fella :lol::-( a grown man struggling to run more than a mile :yep
> 
> @thehook13 Those Mizuno's good pal?


Generally I've read Floyd runs 6-8 Miles 6 days a week at 3am, has a 1 hour body circuit and 2 hours non stop boxing/sparring. I keep reading 6 minute mile pace but that seems like BS to me. That Tyresse doesn't do much at all, you can tell just looking at his style.

Mizunos are the best running shoe I've used IMO, best fitted shoe for support. On my third pair now. Your 8 mile distance is a good a 'casual run'. Actually I have a fun run this weekend which is 8.4m(14km). City2surf Sydney.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Okay..... couldn't get past this one.

He uploaded today. Mayweather pays someone not named Ellerbe to bath him daily. Strange show of affluence, even for Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Okay..... couldn't get past this one.
> 
> He uploaded today. Mayweather pays someone not named Ellerbe to bath him daily. Strange show of affluence, even for Floyd.


hahaha what the fuck.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl :money


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Generally I've read Floyd runs 6-8 Miles 6 days a week at 3am, has a 1 hour body circuit and 2 hours non stop boxing/sparring. I keep reading 6 minute mile pace but that seems like BS to me. That Tyresse doesn't do much at all, you can tell just looking at his style.
> 
> Mizunos are the best running shoe I've used IMO, best fitted shoe for support. On my third pair now. Your 8 mile distance is a good a 'casual run'. Actually I have a fun run this weekend which is 8.4m(14km). City2surf Sydney.


6 minute miles? Damn that's insane. I can do 8 min 30. Would improve if I did shorter runs obviously but like I said pace is not an issue I'm concerned with.

Good stuff on the 14 k. I might do a 10k later in the yr. Depends on motivation tbh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


They can afford to put a shitty undercard on this time around. Let's hope they put a good one on anyways.

Keith missed a huge opportunity to showcase himself.:verysad

Even the player haters are relatively quiet about their criticism of the main event this time around.:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> They can afford to put a shitty undercard on this time around. Let's hope they put a good one on anyways.
> 
> Keith missed a huge opportunity to showcase himself.:verysad
> 
> Even the player haters are relatively quiet about their criticism of the main event this time around.:yep


yeah Keith injured his left shoulder, so he his return is being pushed back vs Roberto Garcia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet










Now here is a glove I received in the mail signed by Mayweather and Maidana  :happy :money


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the puny sig is Marcos. He don't seem like the egotistical type


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm guessing the puny sig is Marcos. He don't seem like the egotistical type


:lol: yeah you guessed right


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Anything more came out about the undercard? Vazquez-Bey looks to be set. 1 month out and that's the only fight, and is rumoured to be the main lead? :-(


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bruh, did you sleep with it?:smile


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Okay..... couldn't get past this one.
> 
> He uploaded today. Mayweather pays someone not named Ellerbe to bath him daily. Strange show of affluence, even for Floyd.


Fun boxer to watch. Pretty sure he's a homosexual. Doesn't matter to me, but this is strangest thing I have ever seen in my life. What kind of man is this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Congrats bruh, did you sleep with it?:smile


:lol: naw, I haven't gone to bed yet no ****


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, so sick


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blat!!!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I have a feeling this card s gonna flop. There's very little hype surrounding this fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so theres no undercard yet? the fights a month away


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bball's glove is a sacred artifact of the now defunct 'Team G'


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bball's glove is a sacred artifact of the now defunct 'Team G'


It shined brightly then like that it was gone, like most great things


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky bugger. I'm jelly!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17501.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

The undercard is looking weak

Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
Miguel Vazquez vs. Mickey Bey
Alfredo Angulo vs. James De La Rosa
Leo Santa Cruz vs. TBA


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17501.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> The undercard is looking weak
> 
> ...


The era of Floyd Mayweather is essentially over imo. Not so much by his doing, but there's nobody left for him to fight. There's always Pacquiao but he refuses to fight Arum's guys and has limited his possibilities to people like Maidana or Khan (neither idea excites me) or he can fight guys for all risk/no reward because of their absence of a mainstream appeal (Thurman, Porter/Brook).

Of course, Floyd could reemerge as a the PFP/PPV star *if*he were to do something crazy/special and fight...GGG at 154. That's really his last Ace in the hole, but that's a bad fight for him. GGG walks through MW punchers with fair ease and would be on Floyd the entire night. Floyd could not go 12 rounds without getting caught imo.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Why isn't Broner on the undercard? That would have helped things a bit.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Ill probably go to sleep until the main event comes on. Actually ill probably get up for Vazquez n Bey but the rest can take a pass. That undercard is hella poor.



bballchump11 said:


> Now here is a glove I received in the mail signed by Mayweather and Maidana  :happy :money


Nice



Abraham said:


> Why isn't Broner on the undercard? That would have helped things a bit.


Yeah AB should be on it but hes headlining a show a week before in Ohio.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

If this is the kind of quality Mayweather Promotions has in store for us in the future then we are fucked :lol:

Will download the Mayweather fight the next day if I hear its competitive. At this point he is draining too much income to be worth anything, he takes such a huge cut that there is nothing left to make decent fights with. Him and Pacman have no interest in fighting each other, so better for boxing if they just call it a day, especially with fights and cards like these. :-(


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17501.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> The undercard is looking weak
> 
> ...


:-( It's like they're trying to make this fail.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is a glove signed by Mayweather I found on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Good stuff pal.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The era of Floyd Mayweather is essentially over imo. Not so much by his doing, but there's nobody left for him to fight. There's always Pacquiao but he refuses to fight Arum's guys and has limited his possibilities to people like Maidana or Khan (neither idea excites me) or he can fight guys for all risk/no reward because of their absence of a mainstream appeal (Thurman, Porter/Brook).
> 
> Of course, Floyd could reemerge as a the PFP/PPV star *if*he were to do something crazy/special and fight...GGG at 154. That's really his last Ace in the hole, but that's a bad fight for him. GGG walks through MW punchers with fair ease and would be on Floyd the entire night. Floyd could not go 12 rounds without getting caught imo.


This fight will do 800k at least (Carnell was a "success" with his 450k card) and Mayweather will have 6 out of the 8 belts at junior middle and welter and Mayweathers era is over. So whose era is it?

You're overreacting son


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17501.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> The undercard is looking weak
> 
> ...


Angulo vs James De La Rosa at 162 freakin pounds, what the actual f is the point of that crap


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a dream some days ago that Floyd won by stoppage but it was a ridiculous stoppage, the worse stoppage ever, premature as hell, Maidana was not even being hit at the time, hilarious stuff.
My boxing dreams suck though, I had a dream years ago that Arreola stopped Vitali in six rounds.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


reminds me of Miguel, Zab, Saul, etc

the type of foos who won't ever have elite stamina

too much intensity dunno when to relax in the ring


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Fun boxer to watch. Pretty sure he's a homosexual. Doesn't matter to me, but this is strangest thing I have ever seen in my life. What kind of man is this?


The video cut off just prior to Ellerbe lumbering into the tub.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He almost won to a lot, though. Whats a round or 2 for improvement in the rematch?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He almost won to a lot, though. Whats a round or 2 for improvement in the rematch?


expect him to jab more

recent interview with him saying Floyd can't 'avoid a jab'


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> expect him to jab more
> 
> recent interview with him saying Floyd can't 'avoid a jab'


Chino did well jabbing. He almost always does tbh, it's subtle but he sets up almost everything off the jab.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chino did well jabbing. He almost always does tbh, it's subtle but he sets up almost everything off the jab.


good fight

we'll see the extent of Floyd's adapting ability


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> The video cut off just prior to Ellerbe lumbering into the tub.


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-w...-81196?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

30 day weigh in:
Mayweather 150
Maidana 158
Santa Cruz 134
Roman N/A


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Okay..... couldn't get past this one.
> 
> He uploaded today. Mayweather pays someone not named Ellerbe to bath him daily. Strange show of affluence, even for Floyd.


Pretty sure that's just Ellerbe in a wig.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

best case scenario. Kenny Bayless will referee

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...to-work-floyd-mayweather-jr-marcos-maidana-ii


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> best case scenario. Kenny Bayless will referee
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...to-work-floyd-mayweather-jr-marcos-maidana-ii


Good choice.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> reminds me of Miguel, Zab, Saul, etc
> 
> the type of foos who won't ever have elite stamina
> 
> too much intensity dunno when to relax in the ring


Yeah, guys like Miguel and Saul have bad stamina because they can't relax. You make them sound like 70's Foreman.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bayless is going to be all over Maidana. He might warn Mayweather once for the elbow in comparison to barking at Maidana to keep it up every belt line body-shot. I like Bayless too but I have some doubts over him giving Maidana a fair shake after Mayweather's backlash after the fight and given Maidana's reputation. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Bayless is going to be all over Maidana. He might warn Mayweather once for the elbow in comparison to barking at Maidana to keep it up every belt line body-shot. I like Bayless too but I have some doubts over him giving Maidana a fair shake after Mayweather's backlash after the fight and given Maidana's reputation. Hope I'm wrong.


I think the worst case scenario for Chino is that Bayless takes a point off if he over fouls, he will still let Maidana fight his fight though, pressure, inside fighting. He took a point of Maidana vs Karass but it was deserved so I've got no complaints here.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> good fight
> 
> we'll see the extent of Floyd's adapting ability


And Chino's.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Bayless is going to be all over Maidana. He might warn Mayweather once for the elbow in comparison to barking at Maidana to keep it up every belt line body-shot. I like Bayless too but I have some doubts over him giving Maidana a fair shake after Mayweather's backlash after the fight and given Maidana's reputation. Hope I'm wrong.


Bayless is extremely fair. What he's going to do is make sure to cut out all the bullshit and illegal stuff from the fight and be very assertive and consistent. He'll also allow both fighters to fight on the inside.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> reminds me of Miguel, Zab, Saul, etc
> 
> the type of foos who won't ever have elite stamina
> 
> too much intensity dunno when to relax in the ring


I think Maidana will be a lot more relaxed this time around. Floyd will be more aggressive, looking to get off first. I question whether Maidana will have any gas in the late rds without Ariza. From what ive seen, Maidana looks in incredible shape. It should be another competitive fight. Maidanas power and looping shots will always be dangerous vs Floyds defensive style.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Im not too worried about the fouls, however Mayweather is sneaky with sticking the elbow out when you try to get inside and im pretty sure Bayless has overlooked that in previous Floyd fights. Maidana is complaining a lot about Floyds fouls as well. I think it will be a high intensity fight with some very hard clinches but Bayless will keep the fight under control and be fair imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana live media workout at 3PM EST


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't wait for this fight! Chino looks in great shape and has high confidence going into the rematch. Mayweather looked old last time out! Is an upset in the air? How crazy would that be?! Chino knocks out/ UD's Floyd?! (wishful thinking IK) It's possible.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Can't wait for this fight! Chino looks in great shape and has high confidence going into the rematch. Mayweather looked old last time out! Is an upset in the air? How crazy would that be?! Chino knocks out/ UD's Floyd?! (wishful thinking IK) It's possible.


I hope this is right. As much as I like watching Floyd in the ring, I'm just so tired of his out of the ring antics. I don't know how many more bathing videos I can endure


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I hope this is right. As much as I like watching Floyd in the ring, I'm just so tired of his out of the ring antics. I don't know how many more bathing videos I can endure


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's the Showtime Recap of the first fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Prepping for an interview while the camera is still rolling and a microphone that won't pick up the sound. Good job showtime.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm literally so excited for this fight. Maidana proved that he deserves to be the ring and can be a live body unlike Mayweather's past few fighters. Now, I think Mayweather will win it but Maidana is such an exciting fighter, he is a senior member of the NoSoul society and is going to maul himself to victory.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The real scary thing about this fight is i havnt heard a peep from the Mayweather camp. Floyd doesnt fuck around....ever. And for his camp to be this quiet, you can bet he is training like an absolute monster. Its gotta be living hell to be in there with Floyd in his gym right about now... MAAAD AS A MOTHA FUCKA....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shortened version of the media workout


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> shortened version of the media workout


I'm pretty sure Robert Garcia has a trick up his sleeve or two to shock Mayweather, my wonder is how much _effect_ will it have. With Maidana and his punching power, it could be devastating.

Although I think maybe Mayweather's chin is underrated.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> shortened version of the media workout


Interesting. You can see Maidana is actually working on mostly counter-punching Floyd. At least while at center ring but of course the goal is to get him on the ropes. Anyway back to the video, i saw Chino jab(sometimes just fake a jab to draw one), pull - counter right hand. Also double jab, one up top, slip, one to the chest, slipping the jab with a counter jab to the chest/body and even feint with the hip as if were to jab then hard chopping overhand right as well as your traditional 1,2 jab right hand, 3, 4 body shots or jab double left hook etc. Chino was able to hang with Floyd center ring with his jab and counter-punching/rush in with looping shots causes a Floyd retreat. They are REALLY perfecting that night now.

They have really narrowed down Floyds style and habits in how he reacts and most importantly, are focused on taking away Floyds jab in order to establish Maidana's. Maidanas style is somewhat of a neutralizer to Floyds cause no matter how hard Floyd tries to dominate center ring, Maidana stays low, keeps himself small, with his tight double guard and stays out of distance of the money lead right or left hook of Floyd. Jab with Floyd setting him up for big looping counters and is unpredictable with his wild hard looping shots which always drive the defensive Floyd back. Even when Floyd rolls or catches a punch or is able to land a clean counter, Maidana throws with such ferocity, he doesnt care too much of whats coming back and that gives Chino the X factor of landing something big no matter happens. He does not get discouraged. Maidanas style leaves Floyd in a defensive position or keeps him defensively minded. You could say he makes Floyds defensive gift a curse.

Floyds gotta be first, fall in close, and catch Maidana breaking from the clinch. Do that all night and really rip the body, work that upper-cut and we're gonna see a classic Floyd clinic. But i dont see the Floyd jab or lead rights or lrft hooks working. They didnt work that well the first time and maidana is even better prepared for it. Expect Floyd to bring something new, like he did with the right hook vs Cotto. Floyd will find it. But Maidana and Team Garcia have clearly done their home-work so this is going to end up a war of attrition. Lets see if Chino can come in better shape than the first time without Ariza, thats the number one question mark.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh damn, Warren Buffet came to watch Floyd


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Interesting. You can see Maidana is actually working on mostly counter-punching Floyd. At least while at center ring but of course the goal is to get him on the ropes. Anyway back to the video, i saw Chino jab(sometimes just fake a jab to draw one), pull - counter right hand. Also double jab, one up top, slip, one to the chest, slipping the jab with a counter jab to the chest/body and even feint with the hip as if were to jab then hard chopping overhand right as well as your traditional 1,2 jab right hand, 3, 4 body shots or jab double left hook etc. Chino was able to hang with Floyd center ring with his jab and counter-punching/rush in with looping shots causes a Floyd retreat. They are REALLY perfecting that night now.
> 
> They have really narrowed down Floyds style and habits in how he reacts and most importantly, are focused on taking away Floyds jab in order to establish Maidana's. Maidanas style is somewhat of a neutralizer to Floyds cause no matter how hard Floyd tries to dominate center ring, Maidana stays low, keeps himself small, with his tight double guard and stays out of distance of the money lead right or left hook of Floyd. Jab with Floyd setting him up for big looping counters and is unpredictable with his wild hard looping shots which always drive the defensive Floyd back. Even when Floyd rolls or catches a punch or is able to land a clean counter, Maidana throws with such ferocity, he doesnt care too much of whats coming back and that gives Chino the X factor of landing something big no matter happens. He does not get discouraged. Maidanas style leaves Floyd in a defensive position or keeps him defensively minded. You could say he makes Floyds defensive gift a curse.
> 
> Floyds gotta be first, fall in close, and catch Maidana breaking from the clinch. Do that all night and really rip the body, work that upper-cut and we're gonna see a classic Floyd clinic. But i dont see the Floyd jab or lead rights or lrft hooks working. They didnt work that well the first time and maidana is even better prepared for it. Expect Floyd to bring something new, like he did with the right hook vs Cotto. Floyd will find it. But Maidana and Team Garcia have clearly done their home-work so this is going to end up a war of attrition. Lets see if Chino can come in better shape than the first time without Ariza, thats the number one question mark.


This is a top post. I agree with all the observations from his training and the dynamics between the two in the rematch.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, Warren Buffet came to watch Floyd


Looks like a confrontation, holding Floyd and Warren back. Whats up with that?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is a top post. I agree with all the observations from his training and the dynamics between the two in the rematch.


Thank you Bogo that means a lot coming from you my friend. The closest thing you can get to seeing the game-plan or tactics is by watching the mitt work. The last few weeks of training is the most important thing to watch, along with the demeanor and language of a fighter to really get a feel for how the fight is going to play out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

floyd's a fuckin badass for taking this fight. im watching highlights of the first one and it was a rough fight. maidana had plenty of moments in it. i just hope floyd stays off the ropes. méxico está con floyd!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Warren Buffett at TMT Gym.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

"I'm training with Powerlock, but now, I want to fight with the gloves that I'm used to wearing, the MX. That's what I want to fight in and if not, then we'll see what happens...If I have to walk away and not fight, I'll do it," stated former welterweight champion Marcos Maidana, who evidently has yet to agree to use Everlast Powerlock gloves instead of his preferred choice of Everlast MX gloves. 

- From Fighthype video today.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Thank you Bogo that means a lot coming from you my friend. The closest thing you can get to seeing the game-plan or tactics is by watching the mitt work. The last few weeks of training is the most important thing to watch, along with the demeanor and language of a fighter to really get a feel for how the fight is going to play out.


Agreed :thumbsup


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Think this will be another tough fight for Mayweather unless he can regularly hurt Maidana. Floyd will need to get off first and use lateral movement but I doubt he will, bad habits die hard.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I know that Marquez was pretty fat on fight night but Marquez is suspect to me, Mayweather IMO is clean. Dude did come from the Olympic background why does he need to cheat. So Mayweather's resume is looking better in my books considering Marquez's career comes into question somewhat tbh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm pretty sure Robert Garcia has a trick up his sleeve or two to shock Mayweather, my wonder is how much _effect_ will it have. With Maidana and his punching power, it could be devastating.
> 
> Although I think maybe Mayweather's chin is underrated.


Yeah Robert does great with fighters like Maidana and I like what I've seen from their preparation so far


genaro g said:


> Interesting. You can see Maidana is actually working on mostly counter-punching Floyd. At least while at center ring but of course the goal is to get him on the ropes. Anyway back to the video, i saw Chino jab(sometimes just fake a jab to draw one), pull - counter right hand. Also double jab, one up top, slip, one to the chest, slipping the jab with a counter jab to the chest/body and even feint with the hip as if were to jab then hard chopping overhand right as well as your traditional 1,2 jab right hand, 3, 4 body shots or jab double left hook etc. Chino was able to hang with Floyd center ring with his jab and counter-punching/rush in with looping shots causes a Floyd retreat. They are REALLY perfecting that night now.
> 
> They have really narrowed down Floyds style and habits in how he reacts and most importantly, are focused on taking away Floyds jab in order to establish Maidana's. Maidanas style is somewhat of a neutralizer to Floyds cause no matter how hard Floyd tries to dominate center ring, Maidana stays low, keeps himself small, with his tight double guard and stays out of distance of the money lead right or left hook of Floyd. Jab with Floyd setting him up for big looping counters and is unpredictable with his wild hard looping shots which always drive the defensive Floyd back. Even when Floyd rolls or catches a punch or is able to land a clean counter, Maidana throws with such ferocity, he doesnt care too much of whats coming back and that gives Chino the X factor of landing something big no matter happens. He does not get discouraged. Maidanas style leaves Floyd in a defensive position or keeps him defensively minded. You could say he makes Floyds defensive gift a curse.
> 
> Floyds gotta be first, fall in close, and catch Maidana breaking from the clinch. Do that all night and really rip the body, work that upper-cut and we're gonna see a classic Floyd clinic. But i dont see the Floyd jab or lead rights or lrft hooks working. They didnt work that well the first time and maidana is even better prepared for it. Expect Floyd to bring something new, like he did with the right hook vs Cotto. Floyd will find it. But Maidana and Team Garcia have clearly done their home-work so this is going to end up a war of attrition. Lets see if Chino can come in better shape than the first time without Ariza, thats the number one question mark.


very good post man. After watching them train, I remembered not to underestimate Maidana again. I think Floyd is going to win much clearer in this fight, but will still work his ass off to win. Floyd is going to have to get off first, but be careful not to get too careless because Maidana can surprise you.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i think floyd's plan in this fight will be to hurt maidana. maidana's wild sloppy.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, Warren Buffet came to watch Floyd


I thought they were posing for the camera at first, but everyone's facial expressions indicate something more

Floyd is being held back in his own gym

someone is grabbing into Warren's suit


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Robert does great with fighters like Maidana and I like what I've seen from their preparation so far
> very good post man. After watching them train, I remembered not to underestimate Maidana again. I think Floyd is going to win much clearer in this fight, but will still work his ass off to win. Floyd is going to have to get off first, but be careful not to get too careless because Maidana can surprise you.


Floyd sr. Saying that Floyds gonna jab a lot and that Maidana cant get away from the jab. Exactly what Maidana said about Floyd. Sr also said Floyds gonna rip 3s and 4s straight shots down the middle.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather's whoring of Shane Mosley...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> floyd's a fuckin badass for taking this fight


:rofl


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> :rofl


The first fight was no walk in the park for him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> The first fight was no walk in the park for him.


So that makes him a badass? Low standards.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

True, this was meant to be a domination by Mayweather in fairness. Alexander handled Maidana pretty well..but hey it's what happened and at least we're going to get an exciting fight and a buzz about this fight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So that makes him a badass? Low standards.


I think Maidana would give any welterweight in the world problems. I don't know why you're discrediting him as an opponent. It's a good fight. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> I think Maidana would give any welterweight in the world problems. I don't know why you're discrediting him as an opponent. It's a good fight. To each his own I guess.


I haven't discredited him as an opponent at all.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I haven't discredited him as an opponent at all.


stepping into the ring with a badass makes you a badass. you laughed at me when i said that floyd was a badass for fighting him again. i just put two and two together, buddy. nice try though.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> stepping into the ring with a badass makes you a badass. you laughed at me when i said that floyd was a badass for fighting him again. i just put two and two together, buddy. nice try though.


If rematching someone who gave him a kinda' tough fight makes someone a badass to you, you must have a high opinion of thousands of fighters.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> If rematching someone who gave him a kinda' tough fight makes someone a badass to you, you must have a high opinion of thousands of fighters.


it's all about context... floyd is on the verge of retiring undefeated. he's universally regarded as one the best defensive fighters of all time. a loss at the stage of his career would spoil his entire body of work. it would look so ugly on his record. who else is there for floyd to fight? this will be, in all likelihood, a competitive fight. he could have chosen an easier opponent. shit, if i was floyd, i would've picked danny garcia or someone similar. what i'm trying to say is that floyd had options, and he chose to fight someone worthy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> it's all about context... floyd is on the verge of retiring undefeated. he's universally regarded as one the best defensive fighters of all time. a loss at the stage of his career would spoil his entire body of work. it would look so ugly on his record. who else is there for floyd to fight? this will be, in all likelihood, a competitive fight. he could chosen an easier opponent. shit, if i was floyd, i would've picked danny garcia or someone similar. what i'm trying to say is that floyd had options, and he chose to fight someone worthy.


I think that Maidana was chosen as an easy opponent, not many people felt Maidana would be competitive. But, Floyd getting a loss now IMO isn't going to mean TOO much. I think people easily forget that the dude is only 147-150 on fight night and not getting any younger. He's still a Top 50 ATG IMO if he loses to Maidana now and his recent win over Cotto has aged well.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think that Maidana was chosen as an easy opponent, not many people felt Maidana would be competitive. But, Floyd getting a loss now IMO isn't going to mean TOO much. I think people easily forget that the dude is only 147-150 on fight night and not getting any younger. He's still a Top 50 ATG IMO if he loses to Maidana now and his recent win over Cotto has aged well.


a loss would affect him deeply i think.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> a loss would affect him deeply i think.


I think it will deeply affect the idea of him being one of TBE's without a doubt, I think the last fight against Maidana kind of destroyed that. In the last few years people have increasingly felt that Mayweather could even beat the likes of Hearns, Duran etc. I don't think that but he finishes on 46-1 with everything he's accomplished, looks like a Top 50 ATG to me still. Where would you have him if he lost btw?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> it's all about context... floyd is on the verge of retiring undefeated. he's universally regarded as one the best defensive fighters of all time. a loss at the stage of his career would spoil his entire body of work. it would look so ugly on his record. who else is there for floyd to fight? this will be, in all likelihood, a competitive fight. he could have chosen an easier opponent. shit, if i was floyd, i would've picked danny garcia or someone similar. what i'm trying to say is that floyd had options, and he chose to fight someone worthy.


A loss wouldn't bother me at all. And anyone who can look at his career objectively would surely say it wouldn't matter that much.

Anyone that made a fuss of a loss shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think that Maidana was chosen as an easy opponent, not many people felt Maidana would be competitive. But, Floyd getting a loss now IMO isn't going to mean TOO much. I think people easily forget that the dude is only 147-150 on fight night and not getting any younger. He's still a Top 50 ATG IMO if he loses to Maidana now and his recent win over Cotto has aged well.


What about Trout's win over Cotto?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> A loss wouldn't bother me at all. And anyone who can look at his career objectively would surely say it wouldn't matter that much.
> 
> Anyone that made a fuss of a loss shouldn't be taken seriously.


it would affect him personally. it would affect him more than anyone else i think. really it wouldnt matter _that_ much, but it would be such a shame.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think it will deeply affect the idea of him being one of TBE's without a doubt, I think the last fight against Maidana kind of destroyed that. In the last few years people have increasingly felt that Mayweather could even beat the likes of Hearns, Duran etc. I don't think that but he finishes on 46-1 with everything he's accomplished, looks like a Top 50 ATG to me still. Where would you have him if he lost btw?


i honestly dont know enough about the old time fighters to compile such a list, but he's definitely the best fighter of this generation. if he beats pacquiao, top 20 easily. maybe even top 10. it also depends on what some the guys he's beaten go on to accomplish.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> i honestly dont know enough about the old time fighters to compile such a list.


Well done for admitting that.



Trash Bags said:


> if he beats pacquiao, top 20 easily. maybe even top 10. it also depends on what some the guys he's beaten go on to accomplish.


Do you realise the stupidity of this given your first sentence?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Well done for admitting that.
> 
> Do you realise the stupidity of this given your first sentence?


it would seem absurd at first glance, but i've studied and scrutinized some of the those lists, and i've come to the conclusion that not all the guys in most top 10 lists deserve to be there. let me give you an example: some dude had sam langford as the greatest fighter to ever live so i started watching some of his fights. i studied his record, and i simply could not understand what was so great about him. he didnt even achieve that much as a fighter. his claim to fame was pretty much that he was ducked by several great fighters. explain to me how that would make him the greatest of all time? i know he had over 250 wins, but i also know that boxing was different back then. boxers would have stay busy fights all the time, fights in which they were expected to take it easy on their opponents. boxing's very different now. i dont even like comparing boxers from different eras.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> it would seem absurd at first glance, but i've studied and scrutinized some of the those lists, and i've come to the conclusion that not all the guys in most top 10 lists deserve to be there. let me give you an example: some dude had sam langford as the greatest fighter to ever live so i started watching some of his fights. i studied his record, and i simply could not understand what was so great about him. he didnt even achieve that much as a fighter. his claim to fame was pretty much that he was ducked by several great fighters. explain to me how that would make him the greatest of all time?


Langford beat the lightweight champ, the welterweight champ, drew with the middleweight champ (had the cuffs on), knocked out the light heavyweight champ, and knocked out numerous ranked heavyweights (some of them while pretty much blind)

Pretty much as great as it gets 'pound-for-pound'.

EDIT: Also, you may not like comparing other era's to this one (fair enough) but why the assumption that this era is the 'better' way to do things?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I will add that I don't have Langford no.1 myself.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Langford beat the lightweight champ, the welterweight champ, drew with the middleweight champ (had the cuffs on), knocked out the light heavyweight champ, and knocked out numerous ranked heavyweights (some of them while pretty much blind)
> 
> Pretty much as great as it gets 'pound-for-pound'.
> 
> EDIT: Also, you may not like comparing other era's to this one (fair enough) but why the assumption that this era is the 'better' way to do things?


somethings are definitely better. technique, for instance, has improved dramatically. training methods have also improved. for the record though, i'm not saying it's better. it's just different. if mayweather retires undefeated, adds pacquiao to his resume and beats cotto at 160, i'm pretty sure an argument could be made for his entering the top 20. i'm not one hundred percent sure though. you know more than me about the sport. don't you think he would have a solid argument?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> i'm not one hundred percent sure though. you know more than me about the sport. don't you think he would have a solid argument?


Absolutely not. Perhaps top 30. At this point Pacquiao wouldn't enhance his legacy much I don't think. Perhaps beating the guy who comes out of Brook-Thurman-Garcia would do more.

And I probably don't know more than you. I don't actually know that much!!!! Just a bit about history.

Technique didn't really change from the 30s to the late 80s. Watch the footage.

Nowadays technique really isn't that impressive, except from a few guys like Floyd, Hopkins and Marquez, who aren't doing anything that wasn't done 50 years ago.

Also, at the turn of the century, the techniques used were moulded by the rule set, let's not forget.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Absolutely not. *Perhaps top 30*. At this point Pacquiao wouldn't enhance his legacy much I don't think. Perhaps beating the guy who comes out of Brook-Thurman-Garcia would do more.
> 
> And I probably don't know more than you. I don't actually know that much!!!! Just a bit about history.
> 
> ...


that's still pretty good. i think history will be very kind to floyd. i truly believe that.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> that's still pretty good. i think history will be very kind to floyd. i truly believe that.


The truth of the matter, to date, is that Floyd is 46-0 and there are only two fights which are questionable, although a good case can be made for Floyd in both of those fights.

Should Floyd finish 49-0 or 50-0...and I'm assuming he'll take on a few more competitive guys...he very well could land in the Top 20.

Floyd's greatest issue is the absence of a marquee fight. He's got 20-something title fights though, which is definitely worth something.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> The truth of the matter, to date, is that Floyd is 46-0 and there are only two fights which are questionable, although a good case can be made for Floyd in both of those fights.
> 
> Should Floyd finish 49-0 or 50-0...and I'm assuming he'll take on a few more competitive guys...he very well could land in the Top 20.
> 
> Floyd's greatest issue is the absence of a marquee fight. He's got 20-something title fights though, which is definitely worth something.


Depends on what your criteria is. I would say most historians wouldn't put much weight on 'how long an undefeated streak is'.

Who would be in the top 20 for you?


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

First floyd is referenced I house if cards and now jammin with Warren buffet.
Wonder what business was happening. Warren isn't the kind of guy to go to a boxing gym for no reason.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

I think this will be an easier win for Floyd.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> The truth of the matter, to date, is that Floyd is 46-0 and there are only two fights which are questionable, although a good case can be made for Floyd in both of those fights.
> 
> Should Floyd finish 49-0 or 50-0...and I'm assuming he'll take on a few more competitive guys...he very well could land in the Top 20.
> 
> Floyd's greatest issue is the absence of a marquee fight. He's got 20-something title fights though, which is definitely worth something.


The absence of marquee fighters is not Floyd's fault, but it is something that damages his legacy.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather's whoring of Victor Ortiz...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Marcos Maidana's whoring of Victor Ortiz...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Queen doesn't fit. Well, Freddie Mercury and Floyd do have one thing in common at least.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the card looks weak, probably going to be one surprise on there but nothing to be pumped for. 

As for the Ref/Judges:
Kenny Bayless
John McKaie
Dave Moretti(still, isn't this dude like 80?)
Guido Cavaileri

Was kind of hoping for Jack Reiss, but whatever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

All Access Episode I


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

around the 7 minute mark Floyd's goons are surrounding Garcia and calling him a ragdoll lol he'd fuck both those roid heads up. Garcia an OG


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


wait what the hell did I mess since when did Ariza get jumped into Floyd's crew

I'd like to hear his thoughts on Floyd's old school conditioning methods


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> All Access Episode I


As usual Floyd is a goddamn clown


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd told Maidana not to pound on his dick so much this fight cuz he wants to have sex after the fight lmao


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, Floyd about to fuck this boy Up. Y'all boy Chino about catch a fuckin beating. Lmao


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

But it be some what tough fight for both. Floyd will have even more success than he did last time. Maidana will come to fight harder I believe


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcos Maidana - "The glove situation doesn't bother me. If I can beat him, then I can do it with any gloves"

atsch then shut the fuck up


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol, Floyd about to fuck this boy Up. Y'all boy Chino about catch a fuckin beating. Lmao


Maidana arguably won the first fight so I don't know why there's so much certainty on your part. I expect another good fight and Floyd *should* win more decisively if he boxes and moves more, but it will be ugly again if it's fought in the pocket. Floyd can't counter Maidana well when he gets low and moves forward while throwing looping shots. That low stance really fucks with Floyd's countering.

I am most interested in whether or not the referee will actually uphold rules though. I scored the fight 7-5 for Floyd because I thought Maidana was so fucking dirty, but if rules are maintained it could easily be an 8-4 night. It really all depends on how Floyd establishes rhythm in the first 6 rounds imo


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Marcos Maidana - "The glove situation doesn't bother me. If I can beat him, then I can do it with any gloves"
> 
> atsch then shut the fuck up


Lol I'm sorry but Maidana stop acting like a hoe. I'm gonna start calling u Madonna. Smh


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Maidana arguably won the first fight so I don't know why there's so much certainty on your part. I expect another good fight and Floyd *should* win more decisively if he boxes and moves more, but it will be ugly again if it's fought in the pocket. Floyd can't counter Maidana well when he gets low and moves forward while throwing looping shots. That low stance really fucks with Floyd's countering.
> 
> I am most interested in whether or not the referee will actually uphold rules though. I scored the fight 7-5 for Floyd because I thought Maidana was so fucking dirty, but if rules are maintained it could easily be an 8-4 night. It really all depends on how Floyd establishes rhythm in the first 6 rounds imo


Tough fight first time around but I don't think Maidana won. Didn't even think was a possibility that he won, until I saw the feedback online. I think floyd move more Maidana still have his moments. I think his ass will get touched up a bit more too.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

then Floyd should shut up about the dirty shit. They are both complaining about dumb shit.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

We all know Floyd acts like a diva at times ok. My problem is ppl act like Maidana is some of cool badass, who never complains about shit. Dudes been bitching he whole time. What he gonna say, when he get his ass handed to him a second time? " let me where my gloves" lol gtfo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Marcos Maidana - "The glove situation doesn't bother me. If I can beat him, then I can do it with any gloves"
> 
> atsch then shut the fuck up


what was the line if you beat me, then you could fight with any gloves that Floyd said

Robert admits in passing that Floyd beat them


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> We all know Floyd acts like a diva at times ok. My problem is ppl act like Maidana is some of cool badass, who never complains about shit. Dudes been bitching he whole time. What he gonna say, when he get his ass handed to him a second time? " let me where my gloves" lol gtfo


boxing fans are hilarious in a pathetic way with how much they excuse stupidity

Marcos whoring himself out for several hundred g's and wearing the wrong gloves is conveniently brush under the rug


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> then Floyd should shut up about the dirty shit. They are both complaining about dumb shit.


there's a difference between crafty dirty fighting that the ref doesn't see and blatant fouls that the ref does see. It's the ref's job to eliminate the latter white boy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Maidana has a right to complain about the gloves, Floyd has a right to complain about the dirty shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana has a right to complain about the gloves, Floyd has a right to complain about the dirty shit.


Marcos brought the gloves upon himself. He took the get paid to wear the wrong gloves option no?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Marcos brought the gloves upon himself. He took the get paid to wear the wrong gloves option no?


You mean the night before the fight? I think the fact that the alternative was no fight is pretty coercive.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana has a right to complain about the gloves, Floyd has a right to complain about the dirty shit.


I agree about both, but he shouldn't threaten to walk away from the fight because of the gloves in the rematch and say stuff like this

Marcos Maidana - "The glove situation doesn't bother me. If I can beat him, then I can do it with any gloves"

Floyd gets shitted on all the time for his double talk and contradictions.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there's a difference between crafty dirty fighting that the ref doesn't see and blatant fouls that the ref does see. It's the ref's job to eliminate the latter white boy


Whats with the white boy shit? Like thats relevant to anything

Floyd is dirty himself with elbows but there is a pass given i guess. I don't agree with maidana's dirty fighting but it's a fight at the end of the day. Dirty shit's bound to happen. It's nothing to cry and complain about. Those that have boxed before know that it fucking happens.

Maybe those that take such an issue with it should look to follow another sport.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree about both, but he shouldn't threaten to walk away from the fight because of the gloves in the rematch and say stuff like this
> 
> Marcos Maidana - "The glove situation doesn't bother me. If I can beat him, then I can do it with any gloves"
> 
> Floyd gets shitted on all the time for his double talk and contradictions.


There's his team, and then there's him, I think. When did he threaten to walk away?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's his team, and then there's him, I think. When did he threaten to walk away?


He said it this week


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He said it this week


Kind of set up by the interviewer there lol, but it's smarter to say that shit before negotiations are settled I guess. I still don't know what the actual situation is in the contract this time around. What is the official contract?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kind of set up by the interviewer there lol, but it's smarter to say that shit before negotiations are settled I guess. I still don't know what the actual situation is in the contract this time around. What is the official contract?


:yep yeah that is a good point. And according to Karceno who isn't always reliable, but does have a lot of inside info especially to the Mayweather camp, he said the contracts haven't really been signed yet. They have a verbal agreement, but I'm guessing the gloves is what's holding everything up. He said this a few weeks ago though, so the situation might have changed.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Whats with the white boy shit? Like thats relevant to anything
> 
> Floyd is dirty himself with elbows but there is a pass given i guess. I don't agree with maidana's dirty fighting but it's a fight at the end of the day. Dirty shit's bound to happen. It's nothing to cry and complain about. Those that have boxed before know that it fucking happens.
> 
> Maybe those that take such an issue with it should look to follow another sport.


between the two in the first fight Marcos did tons more blatant fouling

it ref job to minimize fouling if he catches it. under that scenario it would hurt Marcos more


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> boxing fans are hilarious in a pathetic way with how much they excuse stupidity
> 
> Marcos whoring himself out for several hundred g's and wearing the wrong gloves is conveniently brush under the rug


Huh Maidana got paid extra for wearing Power lock glove? Fuck he bitching about then?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep yeah that is a good point. And according to Karceno who isn't always reliable, but does have a lot of inside info especially to the Mayweather camp, he said the contracts haven't really been signed yet. They have a verbal agreement, but I'm guessing the gloves is what's holding everything up. He said this a few weeks ago though, so the situation might have changed.


Ah shit. You know this makes perfect sense since it was a last-minute pick and they organized the press conference really quickly.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Huh Maidana got paid extra for wearing Power lock glove? Fuck he bitching about then?


according to bogo's explanation it was pay you to shut up kind of money


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah shit. You know this makes perfect sense since it was a last-minute pick and they organized the press conference really quickly.


yeah I remembered when the fight was first announced, they made it seem like both guys agreed to fight and the date, venue and all that was agreed to, but I never heard about contracts being signed.

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17302.html


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I remembered when the fight was first announced, they made it seem like both guys agreed to fight and the date, venue and all that was agreed to, but I never heard about contracts being signed.
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17302.html


Interesting, I wonder what the details are. I'm guessing some of it is agreed to and whatnot.

Side note, where is B-Hop-Kovalev?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting, I wonder what the details are. I'm guessing some of it is agreed to and whatnot.
> 
> Side note, where is B-Hop-Kovalev?


Boardwalk in AC


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Boardwalk in AC


Ah nice, thanks. Might consider that one.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Floyd will let Maidana uses his gloves once he inspects them and the Nevada commission approves them. 

The feeling i get is Floyd has Maidana exactly where he wants him. He got them to talk shit back. To me, Maidana's trainer Robert Garcia was much too distracted and involved with the shit talking during the press conferences and beginning of camp. He practically made it about himself, going as far as challenging Floyd to a street fight."im gangsyer!" Robert said. No you aint dude, youre homies might be but you aint. Plus ur fat as fuck right now. You aint kickin anybodys ass. 

Anyway... Maidana also is talking a lot more shit than last time around. A LOT more. Maidana and his team are taking it too personal and are way too distracted about the gloves, even threatening to walk away from the fight. One day, Robert said they were going to use the same gloves as last time, MX gloves. Then a week later, Maidana said "im going to use my Powerlock gloves or i will walk away from the fight." To me, there is way too much emotion and distractions in Roberts camp, esp the fact that they had to get rid of Ariza and change Maidana's training schedule. (According to Robert, Arizas style of strength and conditioning requires a lot of rest, In Roberts words "train one day, rest another, train one day, rest another"). Again with the trash talking, Robert taking things a bit too personal far as a trainer, when its supposed to be all about the fighter, gloves issue, walking away from the fight, and Ariza issues. This is not the way you want a camp to run. They invested too much energy at the issues at hand rather than the task at hand, to my liking.

On the other hand, since the press tour, after Floyd got them all riled up(which is exactly what he wanted, same as in the Hatton and DLH fight, Hatton and DLH were both tense and angry and emotional after Floyds trash talk and also fought that way in the ring), Floyds been quiet as a mouse, looking calm and collective at the Love Medina Shobox card. Floyd days he feels stronger this time around and i think he is going to look calm and composed, faster and hitting harder. This is not going to be as close. I think Maidana will fight cleaner and more calm but i see Floyd dominating, esp the last few rds i think Maidana will tire. The body shots will effect him this time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is cool as hell. ESPN3 is live streaming Mayweather's MediaWorkout today at 5:15 EST

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/id/1996642/Floyd-Mayweather-Workout


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

There just seems to be no excitement about this fight. My brothers, friends and I always take turns hosting the "big fights" but no one has mentioned anything about this one.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> There just seems to be no excitement about this fight. My brothers, friends and I always take turns hosting the "big fights" but no one has mentioned anything about this one.


So boxing starts and ends in your household?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> So boxing starts and ends in your household?


Plato's cave. It happens to everyone.

And what he says it's entirely erroneous. His househould isn't a vacuum or insular from the rest of the constant influx of images that most people get bombarded with on a daily basis. Have you heard much from ESPN about the fight? Commercials? The problem seems to be a weird sense of inevitability. Regardless of how compelling Maidana made the first one must people think he didn't win and most people think Mayweather will only make it less compelling, or be even better. There's not a ton of confidence in Maidana. There's no tension. I'm not as excited as I should be but I'll get up for it once it gets closer to the date. But we're two weeks away and it feels like there's been little buzz.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Personally I feel like there isn't that much buzz either. Not a lot of ads or TV spots, not a lot of internet promotion, not a lot of social media circulation, not a lot of casual conversation about it. Hell, I don't think some casuals really know what happened in the first fight because that fight wasn't promoted that well either IMO.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Personally I feel like there isn't that much buzz either. Not a lot of ads or TV spots, not a lot of internet promotion, not a lot of social media circulation, not a lot of casual conversation about it. Hell, I don't think some casuals really know what happened in the first fight because that fight wasn't promoted that well either IMO.


tons of cryin for years bout how floyd needs to take on a challenge. them cryers deserve a beating now that they're suddenly mia


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

boxfanlut said:


> So boxing starts and ends in your household?


:lol:

Does 1+1=3 in your household?


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm really excited. Well a bit, I'll definitely watch it anyway... If I can stay up.. Will probably just watch it on record the next morning now i think about it.. or just the highlights on youtube or something. Might not bother at all actually. Fuck it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd loves that yoga


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather dismantles the great Dynamite MÃ¡rquez.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

IÂ´m excited. I think there is a pretty good chance for Maidana this time.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there's a difference between crafty dirty fighting that the ref doesn't see and blatant fouls that the ref does see.


Yeah, one can be more easily seen.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Yeah, one can be more easily seen.


which are supposed to be penalized if they repeatedly happen. why have rules uf ur not gona enforce em


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> which are supposed to be penalized if they repeatedly happen. why have rules uf ur not gona enforce em


All infractions are supposed to be penalized. Not just the obvious ones.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> All infractions are supposed to be penalized. Not just the obvious ones.


nah, since floyd is sneaky about it, he doesn't deserve to get penalized!! He is above the rules! get it?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyds gonna eat him alive with those uppers and hooks to the body. Maidana too worried about Floyds jab and landing his jab while Floyds gonna dig inside the pocket!


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> Floyd Mayweather dismantles the great Dynamite Mï¿½rquez.


Improper use of the word "dismantled". Marquez was ineffective vs a guy who went into the ring with every possible advantage.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Floyds gonna eat him alive with those uppers and hooks to the body. Maidana too worried about Floyds jab and landing his jab while Floyds gonna dig inside the pocket!


I thought Floyd was gonna do that the first time around. It looked like he tried going to Maidana's body, but not with the desired effects. Broner seemed to bother Maidana more with his body work.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting clip of Robert and his father Eduardo watching and commenting on tape of the first fight.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150449866344963



Sometimes I think they're giving away too much. Often times trainers let people see what they want them to see, but I'm not sure this is a case of that. In the first episode they're talking about Maidana feinting low, and in this one they're talking about varying his right hand and staying defensively low. Those are real tactics.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting clip of Robert and his father Eduardo watching and commenting on tape of the first fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am worried about this.

Maidana is obviously gonna come with a bag full of new tricks to try out though so maybe it's not that big a deal.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I have a feeling Khan in May & Alexander in Sept. 2015


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting clip of Robert and his father Eduardo watching and commenting on tape of the first fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! It concerns me as well. Why don't you just call Floyd directly and tell him your plans and strategies haha


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> I am worried about this.
> 
> Maidana is obviously gonna come with a bag full of new tricks to try out though so maybe it's not that big a deal.


New tricks, you think? If so they're giving a great heads up. Even if it's basic stuff another fighter would expect, the presence of mind is enough. If I'm Floyd I might do some extra uppercuts in training, which translate into one or two that win some rounds for me in the fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting clip of Robert and his father Eduardo watching and commenting on tape of the first fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maidana and Garcia have largely been outspoken about what they're going to do. They have supreme confidence in their gameplan and aren't phased if Floyd knows about it ahead of time or not. Nothing but respect for Maidana and his team for that.

This fight may turn out much more interesting than anticipated. It might be the end of an era! Although Floyd likely wins a legitimate 8-4 decision probably


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Maidana and Garcia have largely been outspoken about what they're going to do. They have supreme confidence in their gameplan and aren't phased if Floyd knows about it ahead of time or not. Nothing but respect for Maidana and his team for that.
> 
> This fight may turn out much more interesting than anticipated. It might be the end of an era! Although Floyd likely wins a legitimate 8-4 decision probably


Yeah, maybe you're right, because it's not like Floyd can keep track of what Maidana intends to do moment-to-moment based on words he's heard. Similar to the way JMM openly discussed his strategies for Pacquiao.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mayweather is going to kick Maidana's ass. Mark my words. Any rounds Chino wins will be based on Floyd taking a break. It's going to be a sustained schooling, Ali-Terrell style.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ItÂ´s scary imo how featherfisted Mayweather looked when landing his punches in the first fight. Maidana didnÂ´t blink with those pillow-hand shots.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> ItÂ´s scary imo how featherfisted Mayweather looked when landing his punches in the first fight. Maidana didnÂ´t blink with those pillow-hand shots.


:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> :lol:


What now, hook ?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> New tricks, you think? If so they're giving a great heads up. Even if it's basic stuff another fighter would expect, the presence of mind is enough. If I'm Floyd I might do some extra uppercuts in training, which translate into one or two that win some rounds for me in the fight.


Someone did mention uppercuts was something they were practicing on. And body shots.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Improper use of the word "dismantled". Marquez was ineffective vs a guy who went into the ring with every possible advantage.


schooled then? he wasnt _that_ much heavier than marquez. i blame the marquez team for this fiasco. they shouldve taken a tune-up at the weight first.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think you guys think too much about Maidana's team giving tactics away. Nothing they spoke about was really new it was just that they wanted to make it work better. Also many are too careful about stuff like this to 90% it's not about knowing what comes but to be able to do/prevent it. JMM and many other great fighters don't go into a fight with a strict gameplan. 
Maidana can't really do anything that surprised Mayweather and he doesn't need to he just needs to make it work. He isn't suddenly going to start boxing on the outside and neither should he we all know what he's going to do and Mayweather of course knows there's little that someone like Mayweather hasn't seen yet.
There's a video on YT of Marquez sparring some guy and knocking him down/out with the exact same punch he knocked Pacquiao out with and it was online for many weeks prior to the fight and Pacquiao couldn't prevent it


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think you guys think too much about Maidana's team giving tactics away. Nothing they spoke about was really new it was just that they wanted to make it work better. Also many are too careful about stuff like this to 90% it's not about knowing what comes but to be able to do/prevent it. JMM and many other great fighters don't go into a fight with a strict gameplan.
> Maidana can't really do anything that surprised Mayweather and he doesn't need to he just needs to make it work. He isn't suddenly going to start boxing on the outside and neither should he we all know what he's going to do and Mayweather of course knows there's little that someone like Mayweather hasn't seen yet.
> There's a video on YT of Marquez sparring some guy and knocking him down/out with the exact same punch he knocked Pacquiao out with and it was online for many weeks prior to the fight and Pacquiao couldn't prevent it


This 100%. Hell, if you remember the Interview with Max Kellerman between Manny and JMM prior to their fourth fight...both guys literally share their "tricks" to fighting the other guy...RIGHT IN FRONT OF EACH OTHER. LIKE WTF?

The truth is that once you get inside that boxing ring, a lot of what happens comes down to instinct, muscle memory, and natural reactions. Most rounds begin with emphasis on training camp and gameplans, but it's really hard to stick to that gameplan when you're getting punched at and trying to analyze a million things in an instant for 3 minutes consecutively.

What I mean is, like @PivotPunch said, even if both camps shared exactly what they were going to do, it wouldn't really influence that fight the way some of you are pretending it could (IN MY OPINION)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This looks interesting, I wish a Spanish speaker could break down what they're saying though


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Check this comment out from Youtube.. From the first All Access- Mayweather-Maidana.


BeastmodeTim5 days ago









Madonna took 12 rounds of BRUTAL PUNISHMENT from the KING OF BOXING (Floyd Mayweather). I even felt sorry for him at the end of that fight, no-one should experience that kind of punishment. Floyd Mayweather is a SAVAGE and shows no mercy. This time around, Madonna is getting SPARKED OUT. Robert Garcia is a bum and is butt-hurt because Mayweather ROASTED him. Floyd gave him that 3rd Degree burn, all he can do is talk about stupid gloves. You all say "Floyd has no knock-out power", but during the press conference Floyd pushed Madonna halfway across the stage. Floyd beats everyone you put in front of him. He is TBE, he is the PPV-King, he is the most paid Boxer. NOW LET THE HATE BEGIN! TBE 47-0!

Is this Nallege??


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Why does Floyd always pretend to have female fuck buddies on these All Access shows? LMAO.. It's obvious that he's trying too hard and it's fake.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Floyd needs to stop trying to appear wise and profound when he talks. We all know he can't read a Harry Potter book!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

lol, who is the announcer sucking off Floyd saying he is a psychologist and a businessman?
Showbox hack?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Mayweather is so awkward around girls. Dude is definitely gay.

Damn, they got Mikey studying up this fight. Those Garcia's are fucking awesome. "Mayweather va correr otra vez."--> Mayweather is going to run again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Mayweather is so awkward around girls. Dude is definitely gay.
> 
> Damn, they got Mikey studying up this fight. Those Garcia's are fucking awesome. "Mayweather va correr otra vez."--> Mayweather is going to run again.


Mayweather is going to win again. Haters gonna cry again.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Wonder if Buffet offered "stop buying bugatti's and buy some berkshire hathaway"


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Mayweather is so awkward around girls. Dude is definitely gay.
> 
> Damn, they got Mikey studying up this fight. Those Garcia's are fucking awesome. "Mayweather va correr otra vez."--> Mayweather is going to run again.


Lol does it mean that if a man is awkward around woman mean, they're gay? And why do u care so much about his sexual preference?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Sidenote: Fabian Maidana looks like a beast. We might be paying attention to him in a few years.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol does it mean that if a man is awkward around woman mean, they're gay? And why do u care so much about his sexual preference?


It's pretty much the only way his haters can talk shit about him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

that smoking scene was cringe inducing... really no need to even include that. floyd trying to hard to include himself in that shit even though he doesn't smoke


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Episode two hyped me for this fight.. It looks like Maidana is coming mentally and physically a lot more prepared for part two. 

Mayweather is in for a rude awakening. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> that smoking scene was cringe inducing... really no need to even include that. floyd trying to hard to include himself in that shit even though he doesn't smoke


These first two episodes of All Access were silly. Showtime has no sense of story lines. Its just flash this and flash that,oh look at the fight, look at the controversy, flash this flash that. It was semi-entertaining but boy does HBO sure nail it in regards to storyline and hype in comparison.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> that smoking scene was cringe inducing... really no need to even include that. floyd trying to hard to include himself in that shit even though he doesn't smoke


Had the same thought. Maybe 5 years ago it would have been "edgy".


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone else concerned about Maidana overtraining? Last episode we saw Robert saying to the new S&C coach that one issue they had with Ariza was that he wanted Maidana to rest too often. Robert specifically said he wanted Maidana training all the time, going all out. The mentality seems to be the acceptable amount of training is 'more'. Training hard is great but training too hard might burn Maidana out a little and risk a chance of injury.

Also, I know they wouldn't be so dumb to go into great detail about their gameplan, but I hope that they actually do have one. From what we've seen it seems to be "Get in there and throw punches. Not working? Throw more punches, man!" Especially Robert's father. I hope he's not too much of a factor since his whole outlook is "Maidana needs more conditioning to throw more punches". Nothing indicating they're looking in depth into what specifically gave Maidana success, what specifically did Floyd do to counter it, what should Maidana focus on to pay the largest dividend. 

Again, of course they wouldn't say it in front of the camera, but I hope they are actually forming a great gameplan and just being really good at making it seem that simple mindset is their strategy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Had the same thought. Maybe 5 years ago it would have been "edgy".


just stupid filler as far as im concerned

what happened to "If you smoke marijuana, just don't do it around me."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> These first two episodes of All Access were silly. Showtime has no sense of story lines. Its just flash this and flash that,oh look at the fight, look at the controversy, flash this flash that. It was semi-entertaining but boy does HBO sure nail it in regards to storyline and hype in comparison.


I thought these first two episodes were some of the best episodes they've had.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought these first two episodes were some of the best episodes they've had.


Too inconsistent for my liking. The sex toy and rolling joints was tasteless and cringe worthy. Its like Floyd said, hey put this in there! It was pointless and stupid.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

The second episode was good I liked seeing the doghouse segment and watching the Garcia family review the first fight. Chino looks like he has brewing with confidence coming into the second fight wouldn't be surprised if he gets the upset. WAR MAIDANA!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

We need less of Floyd's hoes smoking joints and more dog house! Floyd's pothead whores < dog house


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought these first two episodes were some of the best episodes they've had.


I'm liking these more than the ones for the first fight. The doghouse stuff was good tv.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Anyone else concerned about Maidana overtraining? Last episode we saw Robert saying to the new S&C coach that one issue they had with Ariza was that he wanted Maidana to rest too often. Robert specifically said he wanted Maidana training all the time, going all out. The mentality seems to be the acceptable amount of training is 'more'. Training hard is great but training too hard might burn Maidana out a little and risk a chance of injury.
> 
> Also, I know they wouldn't be so dumb to go into great detail about their gameplan, but I hope that they actually do have one. From what we've seen it seems to be "Get in there and throw punches. Not working? Throw more punches, man!" Especially Robert's father. I hope he's not too much of a factor since his whole outlook is "Maidana needs more conditioning to throw more punches". Nothing indicating they're looking in depth into what specifically gave Maidana success, what specifically did Floyd do to counter it, what should Maidana focus on to pay the largest dividend.
> 
> Again, of course they wouldn't say it in front of the camera, but I hope they are actually forming a great gameplan and just being really good at making it seem that simple mindset is their strategy.


Here's what i got from their mitt workout. They have the right idea. Get in the best shape as possible and be able to fight hard in the 12th as you did in the 1st. Just like Floyd does. Countering the jab and landing the right chopping right hand is what theyre banking on. Its very important to take away the jab and establish Maidanas but I think Floyd will bring a much cagier and crafty inside game this time around. Throwing more combinations and straight shots to open maidanas guard and set up offense. More uppers to the body and straight 4, 5 shots down the middle, Maidana likely will block most with his small guard, steps back, then Floyd rips the hooks or measures with the left, right hook combos or Floyd jab the body, right hooks/uppers. Floyds gonna be tapping him and pawing more to open Maidanas guard up. Maidana needs to be able to adjust as quickly as Floyd. Dont ever forget the jab. I see a more technical fight but Floyd will win in 9-3, 8-4 fashion.

Anyway, heres what i got from Maidanas mitt-work.






Interesting. You can see Maidana is actually working on mostly counter-punching Floyd. At least while at center ring but of course the goal is to get him on the ropes. Anyway back to the video, i saw Chino jab(sometimes just fake a jab to draw one), pull - counter right hand. Also double jab, one up top, slip, one to the chest, slipping the jab with a counter jab to the chest/body and even feint with the hip as if were to jab then hard chopping overhand right as well as your traditional 1,2 jab right hand, 3, 4 body shots or jab double left hook etc. Chino was able to hang with Floyd center ring with his jab and counter-punching/rush in with looping shots causes a Floyd retreat. They are REALLY perfecting that night now.

They have really narrowed down Floyds style and habits in how he reacts and most importantly, are focused on taking away Floyds jab in order to establish Maidana's. Maidanas style is somewhat of a neutralizer to Floyds cause no matter how hard Floyd tries to dominate center ring, Maidana stays low, keeps himself small, with his tight double guard and stays out of distance of the ï¿½*money lead right or left hook of Floyd. Jab with Floyd setting him up for big looping counters and is unpredictable with his wild hard looping shots which always drive the defensive Floyd back. Even when Floyd rolls or catches a punch or is able to land a clean counter, Maidana throws with such ferocity, he doesnt care too much of whats coming back and that gives Chino the X factor of landing something big no matter happens. He does not get discouraged. Maidanas style leaves Floyd in a defensive position or keeps him defensively minded. You could say he makes Floyds defensive gift a curse.

Floyds gotta be first, fall in close, and catch Maidana breaking from the clinch. Do that all night and really rip the body, work that upper-cut and we're gonna see a classic Floyd clinic. But i dont see the Floyd jab or lead rights or lrft hooks working. They didnt work that well the first time and maidana is even better prepared for it. Expect Floyd to bring something new, like he did with the right hook vs Cotto. Floyd will find it. But Maidana and Team Garcia have clearly done their home-work so this is going to end up a war of attrition. Lets see if Chino can come in better shape than the first time without Ariza, thats the number one question mark.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've noticed it's becoming trendy, or sexy to pick Maidana as the winner. I'm sticking with Mayweather by destruction. Mayweather doesn't fuck up twice. He just doesn't. His ability to adapt will be on full display next Saturday. Mark my words. Mayweather is going beat the brakes off Chino.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

All Access Episode 2 was really strong. Best All Access I've seen yet actually. Really got into what these guys are about...Floyd with his doghouse shit and Maidana and his family. Good to see some footage of Garcia clan watching footage and making gameplan and some of the other accessory guys (new S&C coach, etc.).

I think the main event is legit 60/40 for Floyd. We'll see what happens, but this referee is going to play a HUGE role in the outcome of this fight


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Here's what i got from their mitt workout. They have the right idea. Get in the best shape as possible and be able to fight hard in the 12th as you did in the 1st. Just like Floyd does. Countering the jab and landing the right chopping right hand is what theyre banking on. Its very important to take away the jab and establish Maidanas but I think Floyd will bring a much cagier and crafty inside game this time around. Throwing more combinations and straight shots to open maidanas guard and set up offense. More uppers to the body and straight 4, 5 shots down the middle, Maidana likely will block most with his small guard, steps back, then Floyd rips the hooks or measures with the left, right hook combos or Floyd jab the body, right hooks/uppers. Floyds gonna be tapping him and pawing more to open Maidanas guard up. Maidana needs to be able to adjust as quickly as Floyd. Dont ever forget the jab. I see a more technical fight but Floyd will win in 9-3, 8-4 fashion.
> 
> Anyway, heres what i got from Maidanas mitt-work.
> 
> ...


:good

Haven't seen too much training footage yet outside of All Access. Just me being pessimistic/underestimating team Garcia.

I expect most of the same from the first time around. Good fight with Floyd winning on points.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

garcia said that chino's punches are straighter now. that might actually work against him. one of his strengths is his unorthodox style.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> garcia said that chino's punches are straighter now. that might actually work against him. one of his strengths is his unorthodox style.


I'm sure he will still try those ugly ass overhand rights again, they seemed to work a bit the first time around. The straighter punches may allow him to land more cleanly on Floyd.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This weekend boys yeeeew!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana's preperation looks outstanding for this fight, I was unsure before but I'm officially picking Maidana. Fuck it. It's gonna be close though.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

LOL @ the Meme. ^^^


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Maidana's preperation looks outstanding for this fight, I was unsure before but I'm officially picking Maidana. Fuck it. It's gonna be close though.


There is a feeling of upset in the air for this fight that's for sure


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> There is a feeling of upset in the air for this fight that's for sure


I've been saying it awhile now. We'll know who wins within the first round...because we'll see how involved or uninvolved Bayless will be. An uninvolved Bayless is all bad for Floyd. This could be the end of an era, officially! No big fights left for Floyd anyway so I'm okay with the L...he might even fight Pac if he loses so fuck it, GET EM CHINO


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather's whoring of Ricky Hatton:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Maidana's whoring of Adrien Broner. For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> Maidana's whoring of Adrien Broner. For your viewing pleasure...


I will never get bored of that ever. AB = Ass Beat or Argentina's Bitch.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

the maidana/broner fight is so enjoyable. that being said, i'm backing TMT as always this saturday.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm getting nervous


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

all access was awesome


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana will bring the heat again, win or lose Floyd is for another hard fight. This won't be easy and comfortable like the Canelo fight was for example. (and there is many Floyd fans saying this will be very easy this time)


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kenny Bayless is going to be a huge factor in this fight. Floyd isn't just going to cruise to a UD that's for sure. Chino has a lot of things going for him. For one his awkward style is very difficult to anticipate, he has a "doesn't give a fuck" mentality, he is coming in full of confidence and he's coming in most likely in better shape given his extra 3 weeks of training. Fuck it I picked chino last time I'll pick him again winning by SD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Bayless let's Maidana do what he wants.. I'm sure he would love to be in the backdrop to one of the best fighters of this generation getting knocked the fuck out.. He could be the famous referee who saw Mayweather get laid out live. I'm sure these refs want some fame.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on Maidana let's tarver this bitch haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Al's Keys to Victory for Floyd and Marcos.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150451695324963


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I will never get bored of that ever. AB = Ass Beat or Argentina's Bitch.


My favorite is Abused Bitch


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> My favorite is Abused Bitch


:smile


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> Maidana's whoring of Adrien Broner. For your viewing pleasure...


Lovely


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Didn't know Maidana was actually shot in the back.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Apparently, Money is retiring in 2015. It says that under his picture on sportscenter...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather gonna get to 50-0 then retire a boss. Blat!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GUERRA CHINO!!! :ibutt


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> My favorite is Abused Bitch


Absolute Bitch
Abused Butt
Anally Brutalized

:smile


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Damn, I'm nervous. Maidana's an animal. He's relentless. If he lands two or three flush punches on Floyd, Mayweather could be in serious trouble. This is gonna be a fucking great fight!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)




----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't get why a lot of the people who say Floyd intentionally sat on the ropes and stood his ground to make the fight more entertaining are the same ones who think this is a real competitive and risky fight?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> I don't get why a lot of the people who say Floyd intentionally sat on the ropes and stood his ground to make the fight more entertaining are the same ones who think this is a real competitive and risky fight?


Flomos aren't exactly renowned for being logical. For years Floyd had a better resume than Pac because Pac had lost twice and Floyd never lost, but was still better than Calzaghe and Marciano because he had beaten higher calibre of fighters. atsch


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> I don't get why a lot of the people who say Floyd intentionally sat on the ropes and stood his ground to make the fight more entertaining are the same ones who think this is a real competitive and risky fight?


Only idiots think that Floyd made the fight harder than it could have been. The man hates getting hit, he would have loved a similar fight to the Canelo and Guerrero fights but Maidana didn't let it happen and won't again.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


>


That video title should be changed to Floyd highlights from the Maidana fight, horribly biased highlights package.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

He ain't getting passed Maidana this time around. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Only idiots think that Floyd made the fight harder than it could have been. The man hates getting hit, he would have loved a similar fight to the Canelo and Guerrero fights but Maidana didn't let it happen and won't again.


i think he was trying to figure maidana out, see if he could bust him up on the inside. he made adjustments in the second half so it's obvious he could have fought differently.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Flomos aren't exactly renowned for being logical. For years Floyd had a better resume than Pac because Pac had lost twice and Floyd never lost, but was still better than Calzaghe and Marciano because he had beaten higher calibre of fighters. atsch


I've already stated my opinion that Maidana made Floyd fight that way. In the Cotto fight, I felt it was a little bit of both and that he was mostly in control the whole fight. 
I didn't get that impression in the Maidana fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i think he was trying to figure maidana out, see if he could bust him up on the inside. he made adjustments in the second half so it's obvious he could have fought differently.


There's no way he dropped 4-5 of the first 6 just to see how to figure Maidana out. He wasn't given time to think and even when he did adjust was still pressed.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's no way he dropped 4-5 of the first 6 just to see how to figure Maidana out. He wasn't given time to think and even when he did adjust was still pressed.


Other things happened too. He was being fouled regularly each round with rabbit punches and low blows, a headbutt, holding, a couple of kneeing attempts, and Maidana even tried hurting Floyd's shoulder at one point. Oh and don't forget the tackle late in the fight.

The way Maidana got Floyd off his game was by being dirty, not by being clever. That night was some of the worst officiating I have seen since Loma/Salido


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's no way he dropped 4-5 of the first 6 just to see how to figure Maidana out. He wasn't given time to think and even when he did adjust was still pressed.


then how do u explain the second half?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Other things happened too. He was being fouled regularly each round with rabbit punches and low blows, a headbutt, holding, a couple of kneeing attempts, and Maidana even tried hurting Floyd's shoulder at one point. Oh and don't forget the tackle late in the fight.
> 
> The way Maidana got Floyd off his game was by being dirty, not by being clever. That night was some of the worst officiating I have seen since Loma/Salido


Yeah, Maidana was dirty, not really the point of contention though, Floyd didn't fight that way on purpose, is my point. Though I definitely wouldn't say Maidana wasn't being clever.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> then how do u explain the second half?


Maidana ran out of steam and Floyd realized he needed to win the rounds clear by throwing more, and adjusted to Maidana's offense. Otherwise you could say any fight with a turning point meant the one coming on late lost the first half on purpose.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana ran out of steam and *Floyd realized he needed to win the rounds clear by throwing more, and adjusted to Maidana's offense*. Otherwise you could say any fight with a turning point meant the one coming on late lost the first half on purpose.


that's pretty close to what i'm saying, he figured him out. he figured out what he needed to do. letting an opponent tire can also be part of a game plan. anyway, i think it was a bit of both. maidana's hard to control, and floyd was trying to get the better of him on the inside. when he realized that that wasnt working as well as he had hoped, he started boxing. we'll found out what's what soon enough though. maidana's game plan won't change. it'd be foolish for him to try and outbox the best pure boxer in the world.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4PM EST


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> that's pretty close to what i'm saying, he figured him out. he figured out what he needed to do. letting an opponent tire can also be part of a game plan. anyway, i think it was a bit of both. maidana's hard to control, and floyd was trying to get the better of him on the inside. when he realized that that wasnt working as well as he had hoped, he started boxing. we'll found out what's what soon enough though. maidana's game plan won't change. it'd be foolish for him to try and outbox the best pure boxer in the world.


Right, he adjusted, but he didn't fight Maidana's fight by choice, is what I'm saying. He was forced to fight inside.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Other things happened too. He was being fouled regularly each round with rabbit punches and low blows, a headbutt, holding, a couple of kneeing attempts, and Maidana even tried hurting Floyd's shoulder at one point. Oh and don't forget the tackle late in the fight.
> 
> The way Maidana got Floyd off his game was by being dirty, not by being clever. That night was some of the worst officiating I have seen since Loma/Salido


Yep Maidana was clever like Hopkins... Things that he did appeared unintentional or was in a moment where the ref wasn't looking..

Maidana doesn't get credit but he's old school in his tactics...

What a boss.. He ain't stupid like Ortiz head butting while Cortez was staring straight @ him.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, Maidana was dirty, not really the point of contention though, Floyd didn't fight that way on purpose, is my point. Though I definitely wouldn't say Maidana wasn't being clever.


Hah yeah I got you. No fucking chance :rofl did Pretty Boy "choose" to fight that way. Maidana put Floyd's ass in the dog house and made it a hell of a fight. To be honest, to this day, I'm still okay with 7-5 swing scores (7-5 Floyd, 6-6, or 7-5 Maidana). It was a very close fight. If that ref lets them fight again it will be equally close again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Hah yeah I got you. No fucking chance :rofl did Pretty Boy "choose" to fight that way. Maidana put Floyd's ass in the dog house and made it a hell of a fight. To be honest, to this day, I'm still okay with 7-5 swing scores (7-5 Floyd, 6-6, or 7-5 Maidana). It was a very close fight. If that ref lets them fight again it will be equally close again.


Agreed.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Hah yeah I got you. No fucking chance :rofl did Pretty Boy "choose" to fight that way. Maidana put Floyd's ass in the dog house and made it a hell of a fight. To be honest, to this day, I'm still okay with 7-5 swing scores (7-5 Floyd, 6-6, or 7-5 Maidana). It was a very close fight. If that ref lets them fight again it will be equally close again.


you are seriously reaching if you gave Maidana more than 5 rounds.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

this question is for everyone
put a % chance on floyd stopping maidana?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

15% jesus christ, i fuckin hate these big fights. i hope it's a boring fight. i cant' take the drama


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> 15% jesus christ, i fuckin hate these big fights. i hope it's a boring fight. i cant' take the drama


:rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

wtf is maidana wearing hahahhahahahhaa


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

All access is on tonight isn't it?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

bball, what was that comment from that guy about Floyd looking good and wanting to be a fly on the wall? I just thought of it whilst looking at Maidanas jacket and cant stop fucking laughing now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Post Box said:


> bball, what was that comment from that guy about Floyd looking good and wanting to be a fly on the wall? I just thought of it whilst looking at Maidanas jacket and cant stop fucking laughing now


:rofl

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=6346687&postcount=2


Jacory Harris said:


> My ***** Money rocking that sweet ass coat. Man I wish I was a fly on the wall during that sit down. Goddamn I love Money.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucks sake. What a delivery, brilliant forum post


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> you are seriously reaching if you gave Maidana more than 5 rounds.


You can give Maidana 4 of the first 6, you can give him round 8 and you can give him one of the last 3. Maidana at worst won 5 rounds IMO. I scored it 6-6.

To answer your other question i would be surprised if Floyd stopped Maidana so i would say a 10% chance. Floyd just doesn't hit hard (damaged hands, defensive minded fighter etc) enough to stop Chino, Chino would have to be stopped wrongly by the ref, a bad cut which is possible or the worst Maidana ever in terms of fitness shows up on Saturday which i doubt will be the case.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> You can give Maidana 4 of the first 6, you can give him round 8 and you can give him one of the last 3. Maidana at worst won 5 rounds IMO. I scored it 6-6.
> 
> To answer your other question i would be surprised if Floyd stopped Maidana so i would say a 10% chance. Floyd just doesn't hit hard (damaged hands, defensive minded fighter etc) enough to stop Chino, Chino would have to be stopped wrongly by the ref, a bad cut which is possible or the worst Maidana ever in terms of fitness shows up on Saturday which i doubt will be the case.


gonna ignore the scoring comment as we're both decided on what we scored it so no point arguing it any further.

I hear what you're saying completely, only reason i've been thinking about the stoppage is that i think Floyd is gonna be as aggressive as we've seen him for a long time, i think he knows to really DOMINATE he has to take it to chino as chino isn't the best off of the back foot. Who knows though, I'm extremely excited!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> gonna ignore the scoring comment as we're both decided on what we scored it so no point arguing it any further.
> 
> I hear what you're saying completely, only reason i've been thinking about the stoppage is that i think Floyd is gonna be as aggressive as we've seen him for a long time, i think he knows to really DOMINATE he has to take it to chino as chino isn't the best off of the back foot. Who knows though, I'm extremely excited!


You are right he does have to throw more in the first half of the fight this time, or Maidana will have the same success if not ever more success as the first fight. Its a double edged Sword for Floyd because starting off more aggressive could set the tone and make it a comfortable night or he could leave himself open to a counter shot and get hurt which changes the fight for Maidana.

Both have some decisions to make from now until fight night and during the fight, as you say its very interesting to see what differences there will be in the rematch, for all we know it could be a very similar fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> You are right he does have to throw more in the first half of the fight this time, or Maidana will have the same success if not ever more success as the first fight. Its a double edged Sword for Floyd because starting off more aggressive could set the tone and make it a comfortable night or he could leave himself open to a counter shot and get hurt which changes the fight for Maidana.
> 
> Both have some decisions to make from now until fight night and during the fight, as you say its very interesting to see what differences there will be in the rematch, for all we know it could be a very similar fight.


I agree with what you're saying. what's your prediction for the fight?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

amazing how clearly ellebre can talk wit Floyds dick in his mouth

40 mins in and have't even heard from Floyd yet.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I agree with what you're saying. what's your prediction for the fight?


I want Maidana to win, i won't lie and wouldn't be surprised if he did win, even had a bet. I think in all likelihood Floyd wins a decision again. Another tough fight, at least for the first 5 or so. I think Maidana has to either stop him or get a kD or two to have any chance. Hate to sound like a broken record but the early rounds are vital for Maidana's chances. he needs another good start and he needs to pace himself better and not gas for any potential latter rounds. Easier said than done.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I want Maidana to win, i won't lie and wouldn't be surprised if he did win, even had a bet. I think in all likelihood Floyd wins a decision again. Another tough fight, at least for the first 5 or so. I think Maidana has to either stop him or get a kD or two to have any chance. Hate to sound like a broken record but the early rounds are vital for Maidana's chances. he needs another good start and he needs to pace himself better and not gas for any potential latter rounds. Easier said than done.


fair enough.
I'm gonna put my neck on the line and say that I think Floyd will stop Maidana late on, through the corner pulling him out or ref having enough rather than maidana actually being unable to continue though! 
Then we'll get the Broner rematch, hopefully!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

does anyone have a link for all access, when it comes on obviously?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> fair enough.
> I'm gonna put my neck on the line and say that I think Floyd will stop Maidana late on, through the corner pulling him out or ref having enough rather than maidana actually being unable to continue though!
> Then we'll get the Broner rematch, hopefully!


I can't see it, especially Garcia pulling him out ha. Maidana's tough as nails man, that body shot from Khan was deadly for example.

Enjoy the fight though and may the best man win. (hopefully Maidana) I knows its unlikely but seeing Floyd dropped and then beat would be an epic moment for me. not a Floyd hater, he is a great Boxer who's talent i admire but War Maidana.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I can't see it, especially Garcia pulling him out ha. Maidana's tough as nails man, that body shot from Khan was deadly for example.
> 
> Enjoy the fight though and may the best man win. (hopefully Maidana) I knows its unlikely but seeing Floyd dropped and then beat would be an epic moment for me. not a Floyd hater, he is a great Boxer who's talent i admire but War Maidana.


I'm quite prepared to be wrong haha, and yeah no doubting Maidana is tough as FUCK. 
I'll cry if Floyd loses haha, would make for a great 3rd fight though :lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd's modesty in the final press conference has me thinking he is very, very well prepared for this fight. Although he's typically calm during the final presser, he seemed even more relax than usual. I expect Floyd to be in tip-top shape and ready to box at least 20 rounds. His calmness was oozing confidence for me.

I still believe Kenny Bayless will ultimately determine the fight. If he's involved, expect Floyd to win a lopsided and mostly boring decision...but if Bayless lets them scrap than you will likely see a very similar outcome to their first fight.

Maidana's sneakiness will be considerably less effective this time around and Floyd should become more comfortable much sooner, but I still think the overall awkwardness of Maidana combined with his tendency to get real low and move forward will be a problem for a Floyd. The big question to me will be if Floyd is able to stop Maidana's forward progression or if he's able to neutralize by simply getting out of the way. Maidana really only did good work when Floyd was on the ropes or when Floyd was backing up. When they stood still and traded (in the ring/not on the ropes) Maidana lost and when Maidana backed up he lost big time.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maidana is going to get cliz-apped. I guarantee it. People forget how surgeon like Floyd operates when he's in the zone, and mark my words, he'll be in the zone from the opening bell. It blows my mind that people are disregarding what he's known best for...the ability to learn his opponent. He's going to nullify everything Maidana tries, and pound Chino en route to a late stoppage. I've seldom been more sure of an outcome.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Y'know, sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one who sees fights for what they are. First of all, who the FUCK can honestly say Maidana won? That's fucking ludicrous. He did seem to have Floyd off his game early on, but it was just the classic case of swarmers troubling pure boxers. Nothing else Maidana did was effective. Floyd did more damage in rounds 7 and 9 - landed more telling blows than Maidana did all fight. Aside from the dirty shit, Chino never hurt Floyd, whereas Mayweather stunned him a few times, including folding him in half with a body shot in the 10th. With a ref who didn't have his head up his ass, Maidana would have had little to NO success.

Floyd's focus will be razor sharp Saturday. Stoppage. Bet the fucking house. Mrtony knows!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope you have egg on your face after Saturday MrTony, even if Maidana loses again, for one he ain't getting stopped. Maidana is going to surprise you hopefully with his perfromance.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I hope you have egg on your face after Saturday MrTony, even if Maidana loses again, for one he ain't getting stopped. Maidana is going to surprise you hopefully with his perfromance.


Why are so many people so sure Maidana is going to bring something new that'll be unsolvable for Mayweather? Maidana is a caveman, and that's not about to change, certainly not against a fighter as intelligent as Mayweather. That caveman shit worked a bit the first time, but it won't this time. I'm calling KO, but, ok, I wouldn't bet on it, but what I can guarantee is a one sided, entertaining thrashing by Mayweather.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Marcos HAS improved a shit load since he hooked up with coach Garcia....
@
But like others have said, Floyd knows now what he's working with and will shut him down much quicker this time. :yep


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

there is going to be a lot of buyer's remorse come sunday..

if u seen the first, whats gonna change


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Garcia was pretty funny mimicking Bayless, "BREAK. BREAK. BREAK."

They already know they're probably going to get fucked. Flomos probably think it's a built-in excuse but it's a legit concern. Bayless is going to break Maidana's rhythm.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> there is going to be a lot of buyer's remorse come sunday..
> 
> if u seen the first, whats gonna change


So i guess people should have not watched Tarver vs Jones 2 or Rios vs Alvardo 2. Anything could happen on Saturday, no guarantees.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Why are so many people so sure Maidana is going to bring something new that'll be unsolvable for Mayweather? Maidana is a caveman, and that's not about to change, certainly not against a fighter as intelligent as Mayweather. That caveman shit worked a bit the first time, but it won't this time. I'm calling KO, but, ok, I wouldn't bet on it, but what I can guarantee is a one sided, entertaining thrashing by Mayweather.


You can't guarantee shit, we will find out soon anyway.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not a boxing analyst or anything close to one but I notice a lot of people on YouTube, (not making this racial) but most black people, claim Maidana is some unskilled swarmer, who only has success because he fights dirty at time and throws awkward punches. Some even say he's a c level fighter. I don't see how that's possible. How did he get this far without any skills? 

I think some people think having skill is looking real pretty. Why do some people equate aggression to no skill?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> I'm not a boxing analyst or anything close to one but I notice a lot of people on YouTube, (not making this racial) but most black people, claim Maidana is some unskilled swarmer, who only has success because he fights dirty at time and throws awkward punches. Some even say he's a c level fighter. I don't see how that's possible. How did he get this far without any skills?
> 
> I think some people think having skill is looking real pretty. Why do some people equate aggression to no skill?


Maidana has underrated skills, especially since joining Garcia. If he was C level Floyd would have won every round, not got hit and probably knocked Maidana out.

Your last sentence is spot on, people do think like that, which is a shame and yes slick boxers do get their punches overstated, the British commentator over here gave Floyd one of the early rounds because he ended the round with a very light hitting jab ha. Ignoring the Maidana body shots and one clean over hand right over the top.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Garcia was pretty funny mimicking Bayless, "BREAK. BREAK. BREAK."
> 
> They already know they're probably going to get fucked. Flomos probably think it's a built-in excuse but it's a legit concern. Bayless is going to break Maidana's rhythm.


Good. This ain't muy Thai.

Though you see what team has more confidence with nothing but excuses coming out of the Garcia camp. They should be happy with the pay day


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> I'm not a boxing analyst or anything close to one but I notice a lot of people on YouTube, (not making this racial) but most black people, claim Maidana is some unskilled swarmer, who only has success because he fights dirty at time and throws awkward punches. Some even say he's a c level fighter. I don't see how that's possible. How did he get this far without any skills?
> 
> I think some people think having skill is looking real pretty. Why do some people equate aggression to no skill?


This is something many swarmers/aggressive fighters experience. I've already read that Duran "isn't that skilled", many people have no idea that Tyson (in his prime) had a great jab, great defence and great footwork, most people think Rocky Marciano had no defence and so on


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana will be fighting in the Powerlock gloves again










Matthysse also used the powerlock gloves last Saturday


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The magazine for the fight in BN is straight up ridiculous in every aspect :lol:










Mayweather promises a knockout, yes he's going to knock out Maidana of all fucking people :lol: Mayweather always says that.

Will he run? Fight or flight? Jesus christ, this bullshit again? Why would he stand and trade with Maidana? Why disrespect defensive and backfoot boxers and claim they run or are scared because they know their craft? Mayweather would do very well to 'run' and keep off the ropes.

I haven't been following the fight details much this time around, actually it's felt really quiet. Has Maidana got his gloves this time? If so this is gonna be real interesting, if not Mayweather should start faster, maybe lose a couple of rounds but take a decision.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana will be fighting in the Powerlock gloves again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Health comes first.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Health comes first.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


These gloves are perfectly fine. Plus they're both using 8 ounces


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

10z gloves will be used



> Here's the state commission notes. Told by a promotion official the fight will be in 8-ounce gloves. pic.twitter.com/PDxGrW0wQy
> 
> - Lance Pugmire (@latimespugmire) September 10, 2014


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather's whoring of Diego Corrales. No disrespect to that man. For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> 10z gloves will be used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, I'm so confused. Pugmire is saying they're 8 even though the contract says 10?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/garcia-confirms-8-ounce-gloves-mayweather-maidana--82013

It's cleared up here. Garcia says it's 8oz also


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

So Maidana gets to use his Power Lock gloves? Good. Now they can quit with the excuses.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

mayweather risks so much every time he steps in the ring. a lifetime of work. i dont know how he deals with the stress. maidana wants it. you can tell he wants. fuck. MÃ©xico estÃ¡ con Mayweather!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My mate's boy is just back from Vegas tonight.
Was at the MGM the other night and was about two feet away from Floyd on the vid he showed me and has a great photo of himself and LSC.
Shame he had no idea who Leo was though.atsch

He brought me back a TMT t-shirt and it was the Mexican one I liked but he's got me 2 fucking sizes too big!

They're not exactly top quality garments.That's why I won't pay $90 dollars for one when you add in the postage.
It's not any better than standard merchandise you get at concerts etc.

Imagine not knowing who LSC was.I could have had a personalised video message to post here.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Maidana's whoring of Josesito Lopez:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather's whoring of Miguel Cotto:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/garcia-confirms-8-ounce-gloves-mayweather-maidana--82013
> 
> It's cleared up here. Garcia says it's 8oz also


What where the gloves in the first bout 10 or 8oz?
Not sure who it benefits more usually Mayweather likes 8oz gloves and it was for example Cotto who wanted the bigegr gloves. Mayweather mainly uses the shoulder roll or headmovement, he doesn't need big gloves to cover up and he has an easier time getting it in vs his opponents who cover up and he does extra damage which benefits him more since he's the more accurate puncher in about all of his fights


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> What where the gloves in the first bout 10 or 8oz?
> Not sure who it benefits more usually Mayweather likes 8oz gloves and it was for example Cotto who wanted the bigegr gloves. Mayweather mainly uses the shoulder roll or headmovement, he doesn't need big gloves to cover up and he has an easier time getting it in vs his opponents who cover up and he does extra damage which benefits him more since he's the more accurate puncher in about all of his fights


yeah, but he also has relatively brittle hands. it's a double edged sword. i think mayweather would benefit more from bigger gloves.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i expect mayweather to throw more check hooks and uppercuts on saturday. frankly, im surprised he didnt throw more in the first.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> yeah, but he also has relatively brittle hands. it's a double edged sword. i think mayweather would benefit more from bigger gloves.


:conf he seems to think otherwise. I think he considers a hand injury collateral damage should it happen he doesn't fight that frequently anyway so sore hands or even small ahnd injuries aren't that bad at this point for him and winning the fight or even just winning it more convincly is probably worth it in his mind


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Maidana 9th round KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> What where the gloves in the first bout 10 or 8oz?
> Not sure who it benefits more usually Mayweather likes 8oz gloves and it was for example Cotto who wanted the bigegr gloves. Mayweather mainly uses the shoulder roll or headmovement, he doesn't need big gloves to cover up and he has an easier time getting it in vs his opponents who cover up and he does extra damage which benefits him more since he's the more accurate puncher in about all of his fights


not sure, but I'm assuming they used 8 oz glove


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Mayweather's whoring of Miguel Cotto:


Cotto is lucky he didn't get ktfo... His success is seriously exaggerated.. Most guys just get out boxed but cotto got out boxed plus close to getting ktfo

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Cotto is lucky he didn't get ktfo... His success is seriously exaggerated.. Most guys just get out boxed but cotto got out boxed plus close to getting ktfo
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Every dude's success against Floyd is exaggerated. I'm a big Castillo fan. I've watched their first fight more than five times, and I did not see Castillo win that fight. I'm watching his fight with Maidana, and Chino clearly lost. Floyd's work is just so clean. He's very accurate.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

poll up now. Time for last minute predictions


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> These gloves are perfectly fine. Plus they're both using 8 ounces


While i'm sure Chino would prefer the MX Gloves, he can't use the Gloves as an excuse this time. Last time the real issue was he had to wear the Powerlock last day without any practice in them. Punchers have won by stoppage using Powerlock so its not that bad and Maidana will be used to wearing them this time.

War Maidana, 48 hours away.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight feels so odd, mayweathers attitude in the press conference, maidanas confidence in evrything he's doing.. 

I smell upset..

and can see KO with the right punch, maidanas team is focusing on slowing volume but being more efficient and tightening up their shots, i think mayweather is getting caught and how he handles will decide if its maidana decision or KO.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> This fight feels so odd, mayweathers attitude in the press conference, maidanas confidence in evrything he's doing..
> 
> I smell upset..
> 
> and can see KO with the right punch, maidanas team is focusing on slowing volume but being more efficient and tightening up their shots, i think mayweather is getting caught and how he handles will decide if its maidana decision or KO.


This wouldn't surprise me one bit, but if it were to happen...it would officially mark the end of an era. Pac's already faded big time and a Floyd loss would just signal an end to their collective reign at WW.

Always have to give Floyd the benefit of the doubt due to his longevity (much like BHop) but this could be a fight where he bit off more than he could chew


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Doc said:


> This fight feels so odd, mayweathers attitude in the press conference, maidanas confidence in evrything he's doing..
> 
> I smell upset..
> 
> and can see KO with the right punch, maidanas team is focusing on slowing volume but being more efficient and tightening up their shots, i think mayweather is getting caught and how he handles will decide if its maidana decision or KO.


I wish i shared your confidence, don't get me wrong i wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if Maidana wins but its a big ask. War Maidana.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> While i'm sure Chino would prefer the MX Gloves, he can't use the Gloves as an excuse this time. Last time the real issue was he had to wear the Powerlock last day without any practice in them. Punchers have won by stoppage using Powerlock so its not that bad and Maidana will be used to wearing them this time.
> 
> War Maidana, 48 hours away.


yeah good point, plus they got them customized this time, so I'm guessing they'll fit a lot better


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah good point, plus they got them customized this time, so I'm guessing they'll fit a lot better


Didn't know that (Argentina gloves again i guess), lets just hope there's no more drama when they check the gloves after the weigh in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Didn't know that (Argentina gloves again i guess), lets just hope there's no more drama when they check the gloves after the weigh in.


yeah, we don't need anymore trouble.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Hey checkbook bitches, I'll be going to the weigh in. Should be a mausoleum since the Mexicans will be at the low rider super show and Maidana ain't Mexican. Should be about 90 percent black people in the crowd though


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Mancini spitting all kinds of truth.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Odds Maidana gets DQed? Odds he gets a point taken away? I think there's a real good shot that he gets at least one point taken away. Having recently re-watched the fight. It got dirty and rough for both guys. Maidana's just so obvious and not give an fuck. The late below the belt shot was after Mayweather hits him on the belt-line. But Mayweather did some of his own stuff. Forearm-punch, one below the belt, tad bit excessive holding near the end. 

Maidana-Garcia were unwise to talk about the counter off the pull-counter. They almost exploited it first fight and it's kind of a move Floyd overdoes that can be exploited. Half-way feint that jab and throw a short right hand and you can catch him. They should try that.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather's whoring of Arturo Gatti. No disrespect to that man. For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> Maidana's whoring of Josesito Lopez:


I always wondered how Lopez suddenly got so stunned the knockdown wasnt even that bad then I realised at 1:14 he gets hit with a uppercut then he is done


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm calling an upset! Admittedly with my heart not my brain nevertheless WAR MAIDANA


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Mancini spitting all kinds of truth.


This post/video needs more attention. Awesome interview - to the point and jam packed with truth and information.

Good post mate


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> So i guess people should have not watched Tarver vs Jones 2 or Rios vs Alvardo 2. Anything could happen on Saturday, no guarantees.


lol, comparing those fights with what mayweather jr guarantees..

who ya foolin?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> lol, comparing those fights with what mayweather jr guarantees..
> 
> who ya foolin?


Think what you want, but to guarantee Floyd beats Maidana is silly, you could say that Floyd is most likely to win, sure but not a guarantee.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> This post/video needs more attention. Awesome interview - to the point and jam packed with truth and information.
> 
> Good post mate


I love Mancini. It's not the first interview with FightHub that I've seen of him, but every time he just goes right to the core of things. No holding back or bullshitting, he's just straight-up.






He's another interesting, albeit completely different type of video. But more hype for the fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

when's the weigh in???? link please!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.ustream.tv/shosports


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

They used 8oz gloves in the first fight ? Or it was 10oz? I canÂ´t find this info anywhere. Looking at it, it looks like they were 8oz...


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Did the announcer say this is for the super welter belts too? Wtf!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Beiber is singing the anthem tomorrow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana will be fighting in the Powerlock gloves again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floyd's gloves


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana KO 8.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana looking like he is in the best shape he has ever been


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Maidana looking like he is in the best shape he has ever been


You thought that ? I donÂ´t know what to think about this much lighter Maidana..


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah man. He is shredded, usually he looks soft and a bit flabby. I'm sure he'll be heavier than Floyd come fight night.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Rewatched the first fight today, Had it 8-4 Mayweather. I think it'll be the same again second time round, Mayweather UD.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> While i'm sure Chino would prefer the MX Gloves, he can't use the Gloves as an excuse this time. Last time the real issue was he had to wear the Powerlock last day without any practice in them. Punchers have won by stoppage using Powerlock so its not that bad and Maidana will be used to wearing them this time.
> 
> War Maidana, 48 hours away.


He has every right to use the gloves excuse theres no reason why he shouldnt be able to wear MX. He used them against AB and as long as they're commission approved he should be able to wear them. Its a shit move by Floyd.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> He has every right to use the gloves excuse theres no reason why he shouldnt be able to wear MX. He used them against AB and as long as they're commission approved he should be able to wear them. Its a shit move by Floyd.


Oh its for sure a shit move by Floyd and as i said Maidana would prefer the MX Gloves. Maidana agreed to the gloves it seems and knew about it sooner than a day before the fight this time so he at least has sparred in them. Its a better situation for Maidana than the first. I don't think they will use it as an excuse if they lose as they agreed to it way before the day of the fight this time.

Who knows maybe Maidana fights well in these now after sparring in them, Lucas has won a few fights with the same Gloves so you can still do damage in them. I Hope Maidana is comfortable and performs well in Power lock gloves or he has no chance.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has stated this but does anyone else think Maidana unlocked the Mayweather defense?

It has puzzled fighters for decades when it comes to hitting him on the face or head in this situation. However, Maidana throws this OVERHAND right which actually goes over Floyds shoulder and clips him on the temple. Floyd seemed to be confused by as no fighter throws that punch intentionally but Maidana.

After reviewing it I realized that is the perfect punch to hit PBF with. His style when cornered is to either bend to his right and use his shoulder to block or escape to his left. The only way to stop that punch from coming is to use an orthodox guard which Floyd doesnt really use often.

If I was Garcia that is what I would be focused on. I would work on the pressure to get him to the ropes and unload as many of those overhand rights as possible. It is of course a long shot still since Maidana lacks the overall skills to do much else but I really think fighters should be taking notes as a better fighter could design their fight plan off learning to throw that weird right hand.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Oh its for sure a shit move by Floyd and as i said Maidana would prefer the MX Gloves. Maidana agreed to the gloves it seems and knew about it sooner than a day before the fight this time so he at least has sparred in them. Its a better situation for Maidana than the first. I don't think they will use it as an excuse if they lose as they agreed to it way before the day of the fight this time.
> 
> Who knows maybe Maidana fights well in these now after sparring in them, Lucas has won a few fights with the same Gloves so you can still do damage in them. I Hope Maidana is comfortable and performs well in Power lock gloves or he has no chance.


Maidana most likely agreed because Floyd said if he doesnt use diff gloves theres no fight n no way is he going to sacrifice his biggest payday. Floyd doesnt even need to do this, he could beat him with the mx gloves.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah man. He is shredded, usually he looks soft and a bit flabby. I'm sure he'll be heavier than Floyd come fight night.


You what? He still looks soft and flabby. Just a smaller soft and flabby.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> He has every right to use the gloves excuse theres no reason why he shouldnt be able to wear MX. He used them against AB and as long as they're commission approved he should be able to wear them. Its a shit move by Floyd.


Shit move by Maidana to try and use altered gloves during the first fight. So much attention is paid to Floyd for not letting Maidana where certain gloves, but it was MAIDANA who tried to first use gloves that were deemed I L L E G A L by the NSAC. Floyd's response is actually pretty reasonable to me and I have no issue with him requiring certain gloves. If it was such an issue than Maidana shouldn't have signed the contract. Bunch of hypocrites Maidana and Garcia are


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has stated this but does anyone else think Maidana unlocked the Mayweather defense?
> 
> It has puzzled fighters for decades when it comes to hitting him on the face or head in this situation. However, Maidana throws this OVERHAND right which actually goes over Floyds shoulder and clips him on the temple. Floyd seemed to be confused by as no fighter throws that punch intentionally but Maidana.
> 
> ...


Yeah Flea Man and myself had commented in the past how the overhand right over the shoulder was the orthodox power punch he most often gets hit with.



Bogotazo said:


> I will say Maidana might have a shot to land that one overhand right (like once), over Mayweather's left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BHop's Two Cents (Sep 11, 2014)

All work is what? 9-3 work. Mayweather will win 9-3, aint no disagreeing with that one.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BHop's Two Cents said:


> All work is what? 9-3 work. Mayweather will win 9-3, aint no disagreeing with that one.


Anyone can disagree with you, me included. maidana by KO or 2 or 3 Kd's and win on points.


----------



## BHop's Two Cents (Sep 11, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Anyone can disagree with you, me included. maidana by KO or 2 or 3 Kd's and win on points.


LOL tru, they can disagree first fight still was close. I can't bet against Money's mastermind tho, not this time.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BHop's Two Cents said:


> LOL tru, they can disagree first fight still was close. I can't bet against Money's mastermind tho, not this time.


Just a bit of banter mate, enjoy the fight. :cheers


----------



## BHop's Two Cents (Sep 11, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Just a bit of banter mate, enjoy the fight. :cheers


Thank you got my homies beers and pizza all I need for Mayweather fighta, enjoy the fight too man.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BHop's Two Cents said:


> Thank you got my homies beers and pizza all I need for Mayweather fighta, enjoy the fight too man.


Sounds good, got all my junk food and drinks as well. Just counting down the hours until fight night, there's some decent Boxing from the UK before that i'll probably watch if i'm in.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Shit move by Maidana to try and use altered gloves during the first fight. So much attention is paid to Floyd for not letting Maidana where certain gloves, but it was MAIDANA who tried to first use gloves that were deemed I L L E G A L by the NSAC. Floyd's response is actually pretty reasonable to me and I have no issue with him requiring certain gloves. If it was such an issue than Maidana shouldn't have signed the contract. Bunch of hypocrites Maidana and Garcia are


Floyd has a right to be pissed off at those tampered gloves. however many boxers use mx gloves n its Maidana preferred choice of gloves. As long as theyre approved by the commission he should be allowed to use them. You know Maidana aint going to throw the contract away when its going to most likely be his biggest opportunity at causing an upset n his biggest payday.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd makes fun about some kid from his gym getting knocked out cold in that all acess episode, and then goes on about how the regular and legal Everlast MX gloves put his health in danger.... :conf


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

18 years of perfection. For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=352

His record speaks for itself. It's very deep.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that punk Floyd making Chino wear pillows on his wrecking ball fists again?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Flea Man and myself had commented in the past how the overhand right over the shoulder was the orthodox power punch he most often gets hit with.


Im not referring to that typical right hand Mosley and DLH threw. I wish I could makes gifs and show it as Maidana labded it several times. I just dont see a way for floyd to block it


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

anyone know when the new episode of all access is?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Im not referring to that typical right hand Mosley and DLH threw. I wish I could makes gifs and show it as Maidana labded it several times. I just dont see a way for floyd to block it


No I get what you mean, Maidana arcs it even more looped than those fighters did, it comes down from an upward angle. It's harder to defend against the ropes because Floyd can't back up any more.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No I get what you mean, Maidana arcs it even more looped than those fighters did, it comes down from an upward angle. It's harder to defend against the ropes because Floyd can't back up any more.


Right and with his stance the punch works. I he was throwing it against an orthodox fighter that punch would be illegal. The way Floyd bends to his right makes the punch land just on floyds temple.

Im telling you this is the crack in his shield. Fighters need to take notes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is that punk Floyd making Chino wear pillows on his wrecking ball fists again?


Naw, he's letting him use Powerlock gloves


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Right and with his stance the punch works. I he was throwing it against an orthodox fighter that punch would be illegal. The way Floyd bends to his right makes the punch land just on floyds temple.
> 
> Im telling you this is the crack in his shield. Fighters need to take notes.


He always bends in the same direction so it lands on the temple, yeah.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> Floyd makes fun about some kid from his gym getting knocked out cold in that all acess episode, and then goes on about how the regular and legal Everlast MX gloves put his health in danger.... :conf


I didn't really find the taunting amusing either, myself.


----------



## alwaysdrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

Maidana will win possibly by Stoppage


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

alwaysdrunk said:


> Maidana will win possibly by Stoppage


I'm srsly getting hyped for this...like 6-7 hours until fight time!!

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt WARRRRRR


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> 18 years of perfection. For your viewing pleasure...


i like the end of the video...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)




----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

From the sounds of it Robert doesnt realize this sincr he keeps talking about throwing straighter punches in all access


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> From the sounds of it Robert doesnt realize this sincr he keeps talking about throwing straighter punches in all access


He's talking about the middle of the ring, not on the ropes. Robert knows a little bit about boxing I think
Anyway, the angle you've pointed out isn't anything new as every opponent has tried cracking Floyd from the top, the difficulty is distance and timing
Floyd's defense is distance more so than the roll, and he's going to have to control it a lot more to avoid Maidanas weird ass angles and rough attempts


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just watched that clip where Maidana counters Floyd in the middle of the ring in round 10 i think, but it lands on his chest instead of his chin, even that still buckled him slightly. that is when i think they planning to throw straighter shots and more of them than in the first. I;m sure he will be wild and throw is angled shots up close on the ropes.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Avvy Bet Anyone??? :hey


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Avvy Bet Anyone??? :hey


Who you got?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Garbage ass fight..

And the public got suckered in again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Box Nation stealing Gorilla Production videos off youtube :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Interesting. Sports nutrition is always intriguing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting. Sports nutrition is always intriguing.


yeah that's pretty cool. Algieri has some good videos too talking about his nutrition


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Think what you want, but to guarantee Floyd beats Maidana is silly, you could say that Floyd is most likely to win, sure but not a guarantee.


lol!!

motherfuckin BUMP you CHUMP


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> lol!!
> 
> motherfuckin BUMP you CHUMP


Floyd did win but it wasn't a guarantee you idiot. When did i ever say that Floyd couldn't win?, i even said Floyd winning is the most likely outcome. You are a retard.


----------

